# Gaming W/Jemal: Legends Chapter 1



## Jemal (May 13, 2009)

A common log cabin nestled in the forest, a hundred feet from a lake.  It is peaceful, secluded, and relaxing.  Had you not allready known who awaited you here, it would have seemed like nothing more than it's appearance suggested.
As each of you arrived, however, the old man appeared to greet you loudly, announcing you and introducing you to those who were allready there.

*"Adamas the Sylvan Myth"
"Arineil Silverwing, Heavenly Daughter"
"Chevik Quintillion, Son of the Knowledge Seeker."
"Damien, the 12th Raven"
"Oroz Brook, who Sails the Winds."
"Sabastian the Scheemer"
"Sigil, Once and Future Queen of Summer"
"Silivrenniel, The Sunkeeper"
"Tagret Artalen, Of the River's Strength"*
He informed each of you that your bloodline was being called upon in the land's time of need, and that he would guide you on your path.

The new moon, he kept telling you.  On the eve of the new moon your companions would be assembled, and then he would seek his vision.  Now around the fire you sit, awaiting the old man's vision.  For two hours he sits there silently, floating above the flames, the smoke swirling around him, the stillness broken only by the dancing of the magical flames.

*"I see Darkness."* His voice rings out into the silence *"A great darkness spreads across a once proud nation.  It fell long ago, before the memories of the present time.  Overgrown now, it has sunk into a murky swamp, long forgotten.  Deep in the heart of this once great land, I see a decaying temple.. a prison for the one who nearly destroyed the world.  A Dark Warlord stirs in his prison, his shackles weakening.  An artifact of growing evil stands near him, An ancient sword of immense power.  The tomb has been overcome with Vile energies.  I see the warlord awakening, and breaking free of his prison.  But I also see you, destroying the sword.  I see hope, a chance to contain this great threat before it is too late."* His eyes open and he falls to the ground, landing beside the fire as it flickers lower.  Coughing a few times, the old man lifts himself up, motioning away any who come to his aid.

*"You have a difficult and long journey ahead of you.  I recognized this land, it is the southern swamps, many days from here, and once the home to a great nation known as Flynn.. The nation that stopped this Dark Warlord from conquering the entire world."*  He stands and his eyes trace over each of yours, landing on Sigil.  *"If he returns, our world will not be safe.  He predates many of your bloodlines, and even the legends of his own time were sorely pressed to slow him and his chosen Generals."*

*"There were others in my vision who are not among you.  Should they arrive here, I will send them to you, but you must make haste, my visions show me only what could happen before the next moon.  You must destroy this sword before it can finish freeing the Warlord... and you must be careful, there will be powerful guardians, and the swamp itself is a dangerous place for any mortal, even those of your stature.  I would suggest resting until morning and then setting out, but if you wish to leave now, I'll not stop you."*


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

Oroz looks around confused. He was not quite sure of what was going on. He had come here seeking answers about his heritage, and now he was being sent on some quest to stop some random being of evil. 

 "Old Man, I apologize but I do not understand. I came here to ask you about this so called "bloodline" I possess. I am not even really sure why I am here. My family needs me, and this quest seems like a major delay."


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2009)

_So this is why I was brought here, out of my solitude, once more to save the world,_ Adamas thought to himself. The tall elf stood rigid, his extraordinarily long ears poking through his dark brown hair, pointing up and out. He looked at the others assembled with deep blue eyes, knowing this was no simple excursion, he could tell that by the armament each possessed. He had two long swords, one on each hip, that looked much too long for his size, and albeit tall and muscular for an elf, he was still diminutive compared to the average man. If one did not know who this elf was, and admittedly no one here but the old man did, Adamas would assume he appeared a green boy, on his first trip with the heirloom sword he one day hoped to grow into, except this green boy had two, and in his seventeenth decade he was no more a boy than the earth below his feet his. And in his possession these over-long swords were not merely heirlooms to be wildly wielded but rather extensions of his body proper.

It has long since been when the elf last ventured forth in search of glory and riches. In his quiet reverie of his art he has remained for near fourty years, but now, in an apparent dire hour, he had been sought and named champion of his people and publicly Adamas begrudgingly accepted, but privately the elf relished the opportunity to once again face death in the face. And when the moment was most opportune, cut that face so brutally and severely it dare never stare again.

And so with a zeal and eagerness not felt for quite some time, Adamas lips cracked and a voice raspy from lack of use issued forth, "I, for one, do not wish to rest." Content with his statement, the stoic elf slipped back into his internal musings, large ears attentive even if his mind raced with excitement.


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

A rather muscular figure picks her head up from her contemplative trance and looked to Oroz with a deep green-eyed stare.... "Did you not hear him my fellow acquaintance? This world and others are not safe from harm with this threat looming. Your bloodline will be of no consequence at all if this threat is not taken care of." the distinct feminine voice states as it echos in the dark silence of the corner she sits in... "It seems the time for questions is not at hand, we've been chosen, and you best prepare for even death." Arineil adds once more as if she'd come to grips with the terms in her own way already.


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

Fire burned in the raptoran's eyes as he regarded Arineil.

"I have been prepared for death longer than you would think human. Yet recieving it in a forgotten swamp while my tasks remain incomplete would be the greatest atrocity. I have experienced things that would burn away at the souls of even the strongest individuals. Do you honestly think this is the only evil happening in the world? Such small minded ignorence only gets more innocents sluaghtered."


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

Arineil chuckled softly at her new-found companions assumption that she was naive and grinned... "To lable those about you so soon would be a fools errand my..... friend... but if you would like to continue thinking I'm some naive woman in a tin can" Arineil says as she knocks on her shining mithril plate she wears... "... then by all means do so but when I am allowed the chance to showcase my own particular skills... don't be surprised when I say 'you assume too much'... I'm not here to get into a pissing contest with any of you here... I am here to do Heironeous' bidding... He foresaw me here to take my place among many and to do my part... if that means dying... I will stand at his left in the afterlife happily...." said the woman softly... matter-of-factly even as she was not playing games with anyone here... there was apparently no time to do such foolish acts....


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

Oroz gives out a hoarse laugh at the woman's matter of fact statement.

"What a bold declaration you have made. And yet you prove my point. Must be great to have the promise of a grand existance after death, but I am doing this with only the reward of damnation for my sins awaiting me at the end."


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

Arineil chuckled softly at her companions actions... it was rare someone would stand before her to talk to her without pissing themselves in fear... then again she hadn't shown anyone here her talents save for her two long time friends and adventuring trope. "Perhaps you shouldn't have sinned then yes?" Arineil said softly... calmly showing her fearless nature for all to take in...


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

"I have no excuses for my past. All I can do is give my life to repair the damage I have done. Something I cannot do trudging around in some swamp looking to stop yet another horrific evil. Especially when we have bright and eager folks like yourself willing to sacrifice your lives for some higher cause that escapes me to this day."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 13, 2009)

From the shadows steps a bright faced young man, he seems to emerge from the air itself. Cheerfully he adresses the group.

"Come now no reason to be at each others throats already. We've only just meet each other could you at least wait until you learn the measure of each other first." He turns to the old man. "Sir, I do hope you don't take offense with me, but what can we do? You said the legends of his time were pressed to defeat him. While I admit those here are legends of this this time, except for me of course i'm just a humble merchant, but we, i mean them, pail in comparison to our ancestors." A brief look of... resignation passes over his face. After he regains his cheerful smile he leans against the wall.


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

"I didn't say I *wanted* to die.... but that it's an acceptable end as long as it's done valiantly and just.... Arineil stands to her full height of six foot five inches.. she straitens her plate a bit and checks her rather awe inspiring Falchion at her hip... moving to Oroz she extends a muscular yet still sleek and feminine arm... "Arineil Silverwing... Arm of Heironeous... views aside... I ask you to stay and help us here... we are ALL hear for some reason or another... lets all do this together and get it done and over with" she says while waiting for Oroz to take her hand in peaceful greeting...


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

Oroz grabs his head for a moment and shakes it, then flames in his eyes fade away as he grasps Arineil's hand.

"Oroz Brook. Pleased to meet your aquantance."


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2009)

*"The Raven speaks wisely, young ones.  Fighting amongst yourselves will only lead to disaster.  It is only natural that you have questions as to how, and why you have been chosen.  If you will but listen a moment, I will answer what I can."*

He turns to the bird-man *"You came seeking answers, and perhaps a way to atone for past misdeeds.  should the Warlord awaken, the world itself will tremble in fear.."*  His gaze wanders over to Damian then *"Which brings me to your question - How do you stop him when so many have failed?  Well, in all truth you cannot, not with your current abilities.  That is why you must stop him BEFORE he awakens, BEFORE he breaks free.  To fight this dark one in your present state would be suicide.  You must destroy the artifact that is breaking his shackles, this vile sword that seeks to free him."*

*"And you must do so together.  You are all heroes, whether you realize it yet or not.  You will go together and stop this evil, to save the world."*

As he finishes, the three of you each hear his words in your head, a private message for you alone.

[sblock=Oroz] "You will find the answers you seek only when you embrace your bloodline.  Your family will never be able to rest if this Warlord is set loose."[/sblock]

[sblock=Raven] "You hide much of what you are, and even more is hidden still from you.  You are stronger than even you suspect."[/sblock]

[sblock=Arineil] "Should you die before your time, You may not find the afterlife you desire.  You have much to do before Heironeous will take you to his side."[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

Arineil hangs her head as she hears the words in her head.... she realizes then and there this would not be an easy task... and this threat could be the defining moment in her life that shows her deity where she stands with him..... with a soft sigh she sinks back into her seat with more thoughts now to go over in her mind.....


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

Oroz begins heading in the direction of the swamp. He calls back to his new companions.

 "Well I know I won't find the answers I seek hanging around here. You all coming?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 13, 2009)

"In a moment."

Damian sets the small bag he had on the floor. From this he draws a dull mithral shirt and a strange harness that he wraps around his body. Next from the bag he draws Four greatswords and a heavy flail. The great swords all cross his back a hilt over and below each shoulder the flail is attached to his waist. Three wands find a place at his belt with thin chains attached to them. Last he draws a piece of shadow which he draps across his shoulders like a cloak. His fform becomes faint and his pressence fades from the mind.

"While I don't think I'll be much help, I will do my best not to slow you down." As he follows Oroz he steps from shadow to shadow vanising, only appearing in those few places that light exists.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2009)

From the side, previously remaining out of sight due to her short stature, came forth a blond, frail looking Sun Elven woman with a slight glow emanating from her skin. Her face was stern, her hair - tucked away in a tight bun at the back of her head, and her whole persona emanated power and calm control. The woman's eyes were a strange mixture of green, gold and emanated a blue glow, and as such did not help soften her appearance at all.

Not knowing who her parents were at all, Silivrenniel's top priority and the sole reason for her to break off from her secluded studies, was exactly this promise of answers revealed. She was not one to babble, but possessed eloquence when it was called for. Now, the Elven woman felt she had to make herself present: "It is quite obvious that all of us gathered here are beings of skill and aptitude. You may jest like children but I can see how you weigh each other trough eyes that have seen much - it is all too apparent that none of us here are simple folk." 

The last thing she said to the young man that had claimed to be no more than a merchant. Sila eyed the him and tried to examine the man with her treasured analytical mind._ "Young and quite the charmer. This one is full of confidence, a trait acquired trough numerous victories no doubt."_ 

The Elf looked around, each of the others was holding about him or her an obvious aura of strength and confidence. Silivrenniel was right, of course. "I for one have no intention of committing to any task before more is made known to me, no offense to our host." The tiny woman nodded towards the old man, her arms crossed in front of her chest.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2009)

"I will."

The speaker was a human woman with flyaway blonde hair, clad in a cloak that hugged her around the shoulders and flapped dramatically in the wind, as well as a fine dress of lime green silk. She was beautiful, her skin clear and smooth, and her eyes shining like sapphires. Her expression and tone of voice were quiet, and a little sad.

"I know this Warlord's works. I was still a child when he walked the world, but I remember the stories. Nothing that any of us could do is more important than seeing that he does not rise again."

She looks up at the others.

"Nothing."


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

Arineil looked the other female over and was actually a little relived she was not the only one of her gender among them... her attention was taken back to other matters as Oroz up and headed out with another in toe.... "I am not going anywheres until the two I trust the most here are ready to go with me" Arineil uttered softly as he turned her head to see what Sabastian and Chevik were up to... "Are you ready to go my old friends?" she added checking to see if they had any questions before donning her pack and double-checking her things as she stood....


----------



## rpgramen (May 13, 2009)

"Hrm..." Sabastian crooned, melodiously pondering the current affairs as they stood presented. He was no man of the sword, nor of the cloth or tome, like his friends Chevik and Arineil. Truth be told, he lacked any sense of formal schooling in its wholeness. What he lacked in formal training, however, he made up for in cleverness and worldly experience, a vast reservoir of talent and knowledge at his disposal to outwit and out-plan his adversaries rather than meet them head-on in a square brawl. But this... this just seemed silly. A dead warlord who could pose a greater threat than he and the assembled might be capable of handling? It's a bit hard to swallow, really.

This "Bloodline" nonsense was another matter all together. Caring little at the time Chevik pitched the idea to visit the old seer, Sabastian now found himself rather unmoved by the turn of events. Sure, the catchy title of Schemer was a nice touch, but otherwise uninformative. Frankly, Sabastian felt a bit cheated by the lackluster turn of events. If it weren't for the potential excitement that might be entailed in this fiasco, he would've left right there and then, leaving the assortment of colorful characters to bicker amongst themselves.

"So, just to sum it all up, we're supposed to be the only folks who can stop this warlord whom -- back in his prime -- was nearly a match for a bunch of legendary heroes, who will destroy the Prime Material if he gets his hands on some two-bit rusted sword." Raze finally says, his long and awkward silence well-deserved as he dwelt on the circumstances he and his fine fellows found themselves in. "We're expected to trudge our way through a swamp that makes minced meat out of anyone foolish enough to step foot on its soil, meander our way through this abandoned civilization where he's buried, and destroy the sword. What's our exit strategy should he escape, hmm? What about those generals of his you mentioned, old man? Lets say he does manage to elude us -- not counting 'Oroz who Skims the Sea' or whatever his name was, of course -- this warlord would still have to amass an army before he could even consider invading the realm. That's men, weapons, armor, and siege equipment to buy us time. That leaves two viable options, as I see them: we either split up and begin the formation of our own armies 'just in case,' or we hit this chump fast and hard." the guileful rogue prattles, raising the occasional finger to list the various pieces of equipment and options as he does so.

"Just my two crowns and all that. Thoughts, Chevik?"

((OOC: Cripes you guys move quick >.>))


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

Raze.... manners my cheeky friend" the female warrior uttered as reminder to her rather snide brethren, they were after all invited here through Chevik's gathering of knolwedge... "You know as well as I do as soon as you get your hands on some loot you'll be a happpy camper now won't you" Arineil adds as he moved to hand Sebastian her waterskin to take a drink and ruffles his mess of hair.... "Just because you don't believe we have a higher calling and a purpose here doesn't mean others here don't... you'll get what's owed to you in time my brother... for now lets get moving I want time to scout my surroundings in the swamp before we talk plans of attack..." Arineil says before going silent and looks to Chevik for approval to head out....


----------



## rpgramen (May 13, 2009)

"Touche'." retorts the cheeky rogue, perfectly happy to confess his love for all things monetary and shiny as he corrects his moppish du. "The fact still remains, however, that a back-up plan _might_ be handy. You know, just in case." 

Waterskin in hand, Sabastian takes a long, hard swallow. Mid-way through, a second thought occurs to him; one a bit more in-line with the immediate present.

"So, who's staying and who's not? We'll need to situate watch orders if those of us staying plan on leaving at first light."


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

Oroz walked slowly, at least slowly compared to his normal pace. While he was in a hurry, his militia training urged him to assess the abilitites of those he may be travelling with. Allowing the so called 'merchant' to catch up with him, he looked over and analyzed Damian. 

 "So what is it you do... as a 'merchant'... that can assist us in our goal?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 13, 2009)

As damian fades into view he shrugs.

"Well being a merchent is a cut throat business, I do know how to handle a blade well enough not to stab my self or my allies." A slight breeze causes his shadow cloak to flutter and reveals his four swords. "I do know how to be quiet when others are talking and if it's not my place to be somewhere you won't even notice me." He shifts slightly and the shadow falls back into place dimming his outline. "Also I'm friendly and easy to talk to."


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

"You are a very evasive person. Something that has allowed you much success in your profession no doubt. But there is one thing you cannot hide. Your lack of hesitation to go on this journey hints at an inner strength that will be a of much assistance in the coming battles. I will reward your courage with but one piece of advice. 

I offer those who travel with me a gift. As... unpleasant... it may be you must accept it. For those with a strong will, and a good head on their shoulders, this gift shall grant you a strength you could never imagine. Now my courageous friend, do us all a favor and set the pace while I round up the rest of this group. If we have to catch up to you, it will make up for lost time." 

Oroz smiles at Damian, then explodes off the ground with a mighty leap, taking him back to the group of waiting adventurers. 

 "How much time do we planning on wasting here? Every moment we wait, this threat becomes stronger. Either go or stay. The decision must be made now."


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2009)

"Yes, by all means, go.  I'm sure you've more important things to do than stand around here, isn't that right, old man?"  The voice comes from the edge of the nearby woods, where stands a tall, scaley fellow whose face is hollow and harsh, his scales angry, His long silver hair spiked upwards, and his eyes show a soul tainted by evil since birth.  He leans on a staff whose every inch is carved with runes, and wears no armour, only red and black shorts and a vest, revealing fiendish appendages partialy covered in draconic scales.  Large Bat-like wings extend from his back, unhindered by the jewelry embroidered cloak he wears like a second skin.  A pair of black gloves fit his hands like a second skin.

Near him are Two others - 
To the left is a vicious looking, hairy man whose cunning eyes more resemble those of a wolf than a man.  He stands cockily, a feral grin showing his sharp canines as his greatsword rests casually on his shoulder, handle balanced with a single hand.  Like his companions he wears no armour, only a menagerie of obviously magical gear.

To the right stands a drow, unarmoured and wielding a bent and crooked staff.  He wears the blackened robes of a drow archmage and appears lost in thought.

*"You were warned! This is not your place, Rho!"* The elder steps forward, his usually calm demeanor broken at the sight of this newcomer.
*"Begone from here, I'll not aid your kin again."*

"Sure, Sure I'll go - Soon as you have another one'a them visions for me." The dragon-man known as Rho looks up at the moonless sky "It is that night, after all, and after you've helped this gaggle of loosers, why not help us?"

*"I tried once to set you on the right path, and you ended up murdering dozens of innocent lives!  LEAVE!"* 
During the conversation, The Elder and Rho have been moving towards each other, and now each stands staring at the other, inches apart.  Rho's companions spread out slightly, watching you carefully.  You each hear a telepathic message "This is not your place, he's given your quest, now he will give ours.  Leave, we do not wish to fight you."

[sblock=ooc]
This is not neccesarily a combat encounter unless you guys make it one.  I do, however, need spot checks and actions/speech.

If combat breaks out I'll put up a map
[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (May 13, 2009)

"What is this? An evil swap meet? First we have a Warlord in a swamp, and now you clowns show up. I'm getting sick of this. We have a very long trip ahead of us, so if you guys would give us a break and get the hell out of here, that would be splended. I can't let you endanger the only person who has the answers I seek after all." 

While Oroz is speaking, he walks closer to the man with the bat wings, his Gnomish Hooked Hammer appearing in one hand and hanging over his shoulder, and his animated shield appearing from the other and floating off to the side. He is ready for some form of retaliation from the strange man.

[sblock=OOC] Oroz readies an action to 5ft step and attack the bat winged man if anyone tries anything hostile. To that end, he will try and stay with 10 ft of him. When he does attack, he will do so fighting defensivly, using +5 defending on his weapon, and with full improved expertise in order to make his AC 64 (Touch AC 48, Flat Footed AC 64) 

Spot Check: 13 
Initiative (Just in case):  10  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

Arineil snarls softly as she moves to take a position to the left of the old man and is now what seems to be an armored wall next him and these beings appearing from nowhere... The look her face goes from playful after talking to Sebastian to one of 'all business' as she places her hands on the hilt of her Falchion.... "The old man asked you to leave... he said he would not help you again... I suggest you take is words at face value and leave... there is nothing but trouble for you here lest you heed his words.. the well armored woman states as she places her helm about her head once more and shuts the face guard...

[sblock=ooc]Arineil will move to stand next to the old man reguarless of closeness to his adversaries... she will hold an action to draw her weapon should they advance to combat positons....

Spot Check: 1d20+4=23

Notes: See Invis. as per permanency is on, DR 6/-, SR 40, Darkvision 60 ft. [/sblock]


----------



## rpgramen (May 13, 2009)

Poised for a non-combat situation, Sabastian remains seated as-is beside the once flickering fire, hands stretched over across his uplifted knees of leather as the new assortment of bollyboo makes their presence known. Demonic and clearly demented in some fashion, the gaggle of ill-intendors does little to ease the tension of the area. It probably doesn't help that Ozoz -- being as gung-ho and strong-armed as he clearly illustrates by drawing arms -- has begun brandishing weapons towards the newfound attendees.

"I don't think the old coot wants to give you another one of his visions." Sabastian croons back mockingly after receiving the telepathic ultimatum, flinching only slightly from the forced intrusion into his mind. "A bit gutsy of you to just waltz into the swamp where nobody can see you, then threaten a group of folks who out number you. It's also pretty stupid."

"We aren't looking for a fight, and I'm sure you're not quite brazen enough to attempt an assault against us -- not with these odds against you. Now then, the old man told you no; I suspect it might be wise to leave him be, lest you upset our friend with the floating shield. He does seem the sort to just fly off the handle and rip arms out of their sockets for sport."

((OOC: Goin' for the Intimidate Check.))


----------



## Salthorae (May 13, 2009)

Chevik had been thoughtfully considering the older man's words, his vision, and the best course of action while his continually over eager friends prodded him for advice, despite years of seeing him think long and speak little, when these malevolent strangers appeared and began bullying and threatening the Keeper. 

Standing and taking a step away from the intruders so as not to impede any of his more melee-minded companions (new or old), Chevik raises his hands: "Please, there is no need to for violence in this place. The Keeper has told you he wishes you gone, honor his desires and leave this place."

[sblock=OOC]Spot Check 1d20+12 = 29

Chevik will use his True Lore (Ex) Loremaster ability to gain the _Analyze Dweomer_ spell to find out what spells are cast on the three intruders, starting with the scaly/fiendish guy, then the drow if I get more than 1 rd of study, then the sword guy. 

_Analyze Dweomer_: Duration 23rds

*Daily Buffs:*
Divine Insight (SC): 1hr/lvl - +15 Insight bonus to single skill check then discharged
Greater Magic Weapon: 1hr/lvl - +5 Enhancement bonus to Mace
Nondetection: 1hr/lvl (DC35 to overcome)
Conviction: 10min/lvl - +5 Morale Bonus to all Saves
Lore of the Gods - Extended: +10 Insight Bonus to all knowledge checks
Spell Resistance: 32 (Persisted with Divine Metamagic)
*Permanent Effects:*
See Invisibility 120'
Comprehend Languages

HP: 208
AC: 34, Touch: 19, FF: 29
SR: 32
Energy Resist: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic - 10 

Darkvision 60'
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 13, 2009)

With an apathetic face, Adamas has watched all, heard all, and now with the emergence of these nefarious folk, he makes sure to remain still and motionless. He has no armor, only simple elven garb adorned with a few accessories. _And this is why I have remained alone for so long, too many voices, too many egos,_ the impassive elf thought to himself. But his hands hovered, ready to strike at his hilts like a snake at its prey should the need arise, and it appeared that such an occasion was ready to coalesce.

Spot check of 17


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 13, 2009)

When the new arrivals appear, Damian turns and starts to walk toward them with a smile but with the attitudes of some of his companions.... With a sigh and with out changing his pace Damian fades from view.

Any who spot him, see him going for one of his swords, but pauses and grasps a different handle with a slight nod. He stands a little ways from the drow.

[sblock=ooc]hide check ...aww snap... the first nat 1. 1d20+61-5=57 with the -20 that would be a hide check of 36.... move silent  1d20+61-5=74the -5 was for moveing greater then half but not full speed... i think they can see me... and for my spot check i make 1d20+23=37 i stand behind the drow only if i don't see some one else
reminder nondetection cl 20 Dc31[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2009)

The Elven Wizardress was not fond of being threatened at all. She also did not like the prospect of being shooed off like an annoying child, and she definitely did not want to have traveled here for naught. The presence of a Drow Elf amongst the newcomers and the old man's mention of them slaughtering innocents solidified Sila's intentions further. "You are intruding on our conversation, leave now or make true on your implied threats.". Silivrenniel stayed on edge and prepared herself against any magical assault by either the winged man or the Drow.

[sblock]
Spot: 10+3=13 

Readying to Counterspell if either opponents starts casting a spell.

Posesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) Spell Resistance: 18 (Robe) [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

Sigil watches the newcomers carefully and silently as they reveal themselves. There would be at least one more, she thinks. An ace in the hole, either invisible or concealed. Should she be targeted by that one, she'd have to trust her prescience and fey sight to warn her. She could see things hidden by magic easily enough, but not always things hidden in plain sight. 

They seemed potent, and Sigil found herself a bit relieved that she'd left Tatter to watch over Bramble, hidden away among the trees not far off. She'd rather not risk the sprite over something like this. Truth be told, with the news of the Warlord, she wasn't even thrilled about risking herself over it.

But she'd never, ever, been able to abide a bully.

So as the others try diplomacy and intimidation, Sigil merely prepares to fade away into invisibility at the first sign of danger.

(Readying action.)

Spot: 15
Init: 24
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2070212/ 

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Sigil has the following stats:
AC 32, HP 182
DR 5/cold iron
Resistances: 10 fire, 10 cold
Darkvision 60'
See Invisible 120'
Foresight
+12 Luck bonus to Fort saves
Spell Turning from Ring[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 15, 2009)

[sblock=initiative Order]
Sigil 24
Rho 23
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Feral 18
Drow 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
Initiative: Arineil; Adamas; Sabastian; Chevik; Silivrenniel; Raven; (1d20+6=21, 1d20+10=11, 1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+8=12) 
I rolled for everybody who hadn't allready posted to speed things along.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
==SXX====E===========
===GM=========33====
==========C==V33====
====================
=========A==========
===========O========
==========1=========
====================
=====2==============
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow)
E=Elder
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz
C=Chevik
R=Raven
D=Unknown Enemy
*Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other*
[/sblock]

The man scowls and looks around at you "You accuse me of things without having the faintest clue who or what I am.  The only threats here today have been yours, and the only thing we've intruded upon was your leaving.  You're far to quick to judge your opponents by their appearances and apparent numbers, and that will be your downfall."  He snarls and steps backwards.

"Since you all seem so eager to find your death in combat, then step forward and test yourself against the son of War!" He waves his hand, chanting a word of power - and all hell breaks loose.

As the warrior begins casting, Siliv dutifully begins the magics that will unravel the spell.  The drow glances over, snarling, at the mage, and dissapears.  He reappears beside the sun elf, roaring as he shifts from drow into a large bear and smashes his paw into the caster, disrupting the magic.
Seeing that combat has begun, Sigil dissapears from sight as her companions all draw weapons, and Oroz steps forward swinging, but it stops against an invisible field.

Seeing all this, the Elder promptly turns and flees towards his cabin.

[sblock=ooc]
'hokay, B/c multiple NPC's and PC's had set readied actions outside of iniative, I'm working those readied actions as a special form of 'surprise round' that doesn't affect the first 'normal round's initiative order.

So people know: I will be updating whenever an NPC's turn comes around, so I will ask for all PC's inbetween to post their actions, then will summarize.  Right now, I just need Sigil's action for the next update.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 18]
The Spell Rho cast was Ferocity of Sanguine Rage(Dragon Magic)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arcane Sight]
Rho(center man): Numerous magical auras cover this man, making it hard to distinguish them.  You can identify multiple Strong Transmutation, multiple Strong Abjuration, 1 Strong Divination, and numerous weaker auras, most of the strongest coming from him, more moderate powered auras emanating from his clothing.
Feral(Left): no magical aura whatsoever.
Drow(Right): A single Overwhelmingly powerful Transmutation/Abjuration aura emanates from the drow.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Analyze Dweomer]
You had time to scan the main guy.  Here are the active spells you saw on him: 
Greater Mage Armour, Greater Magic Weapon, Energy Absorption, Superior Resistance, Greater Enlarge Person, Moment of Presience, Retributive Twinned Force Orb, Contingency, See Invis, Ebon Eyes, Heroics, Dolorus Blow.
All at Caster Level 20.
*See also spellcraft block, above*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat stuff]
Bear Attack vs Siliv; dmg (1d20+44=52, 1d8+28=29) Siliv is hit for 29 damage. 
Siliv's Concentration (1d20+30=32) DC 10 + 29(dmg) + spl lvl = fail.
Oroz defensive Attack (1d20+8=18) miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2009)

Sigil rises swiftly into the air and pivots to face the feral one from a good fifteen feet up. A chill breeze sweeps through the battlefield, carrying with it the hauntingly beautiful sounds of ghostly voices singing barely-heard lullabies, too softly to quite make out the words.

_Sleep,_ comes the silent imperative. _Forever._

(OOC Actions: Fly 15' straight up, exhausting movement. Use Painful Slumber of Ages on the Feral guy. Will save DC 28 or fall asleep.)


----------



## rpgramen (May 15, 2009)

(Pre-Emptive Post for Next Round)

Sabastian had hoped it wouldn't have come to this. Really, combat was not his most prized forte'. The next few seconds were a blur, at best, even for him as the infernal dark elf transformed in to some manner of beast and whalloped the poor caster upside the chest. Now, however, was not the time for questions -- rather, now as the time for action.

Finally, the wily rogue rises from his sitting position by the once roaring fire, up on his feet as quick as he's able. His mind was afire with what to do; help the caster fighting off the gigantic bear-esque creature? Lend a hand to the sword-swinging warrior against whom Sabastian could only presume to be the lead antagonist? Or dare he attempt an assault against the as-of-yet unmoving of the trio? Decisions, decisions...

His decision made, it's obvious the massive mammalia wailing on the local arcane initiate was the most dire threat at the moment. Something had to be done in order to level the proverbial playing field. And so it began -- arms outstretched, moving in strange yet oddly distinct patterns, Sabastian feigned his knowledge of magic as best he could to produce his desired effect; a small trick he'd picked up somewhere along the line of his long and elaborate career...

"Invictus Stupiditicus!" yipped the firebranded lad in the tell-tale form of a two-bit stage magician, a combination of mock humor and serious tone to produce that distinctly unique version of Sabastian Flair.

That, however, was not the end. Oh, no. So acquainted with his meager arcane talents was Sabastian, that with blinding speed and efficiency another was already being cast! Indeed, it was his lack of formal tutelage that granted him this affinity for arcane quickness -- his repertoire was so small, you see, it was as if he had all the time in the world to perfect his minor abilities.

"Poofius Shmoofius!" he chants again, the ridiculous arcane verbal components ringing true as he fired a deadly green ray at his furry adversary; the classic one-two magical punch, if you would.

[sblock=Summary]Going for the DC 35 Tumble Check to Stand from a Prone Position as a Free Action (Complete Adventurer, pg. 103.) Should Sabastian fail, he'll simply rise as a Move Action instead.

Tumble +28 vs. DC 35 (Total: 48. Natural 20.)

Burning 2 Inspiration Points from Sabastian's 10/Encounter to activate Cunning Breach (Dungeonscape, pg. 17) as a Free Action. Drow-Bear-Thing loses its Spell Resistance and Damage Reduction till' the start of the next round. He also automatically fails any Spell Resistance check to ignore spells.

Casting Feeblemind on the Drow-Bear-Thing; DC 25 Will Save vs. having its Intelligence & Charisma drop to 1.

Burning 3 Inspiration Points of Sabastian's 10/Encounter (now at 5) to activate Cunning Surge (Dungeonscape, pg. 17) to take another Standard Action in the round.

Casting Disintegrate on Drow-Bear-Thing; DC 26 Fortitude Save for Partial Damage.

Ranged Touch Attack vs. Drow-Bear-Thing (Total: 31. Rolled 11.)

Disintegrate Damage vs. Drow-Bear-Thing (Total Damage: 141)

Partial Disintegrate Damage vs. Drow-Bear-Thing if Save is Successful (Total Damage: 17)

Sheets updated in the Rogue's Gallery to account for spell and inspiration expenditure.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 15, 2009)

[sblock=map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
==SXX====E===========
===GM=========33====
==========C==V33====
====================
=========A==========
===========O========
====================
=======11===========
=====2=11===========
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow)
E=Elder
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz
C=Chevik
R=Raven
D=Unknown Enemy
*Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other*
[/sblock]
The Feral looks up at Sigil, laughing as the magic has seemingly no effect on him.  
Rho leaps back towards his Feral Friend, and chants in arcane for a few moments, doubling in size as he grins and cockily gestures Arineil and Oroz to come to him.

[sblock=OOC]
Please no premptive posts. I'll wait on you if/when it's your turn, but do not post when an NPC goes before your next action, I have a tendency of NPCs doing things that change peoples actions, and I don't want it to seem like I'm using advance knowledge of your actions to the NPC's benefit.[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]
Feral makes his save, Rho successfully Tumbles backwards and begins spellcasting.
[sblock=Spellcraft DC 22]
Rho cast Arcane Spellsurge(Dragon Magic) followed by a swift Greater Blink(Spell Compendium).  You're not sure what caused the doubling in size, however.[/sblock]
Next actions: Arineil, Sabastian
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 15, 2009)

Arineil looked back over her shoulder to see what Sebastian was doing.... she noted the arcane casting and shook her head softly as the enemy tumbled away from her.... she was no fool.. she could see him grow in size and knew moving to him yet would only cause herself pain and humiliation... she grinned under the visage of her helm as she hear her companions incant and turn and darted quickly to help out the caster on their side... the sun elf would be protected and she would be her guardian angel so to speak as Arineil decided to use 'pile it all on one enemy first' tactics..... she looks at Rho with a smirk before dashing off.. "I'll be back for you in a minute...." she uttered with almost a playful tone.....

[sblock=Round 1 Actions 

Move into melee on one of the squares south of the feral bear thing assuredly drawing an attack of opportunity unless it's too distracted to get one... somehow I don't think it is heh... 
Taking one swing on it with my sword.... 1d20+38=40 for 2d4+23=27 and if it's evil aligned it takes 2d6=8 more from the holy part of the swords bonus....[/sblock]

[sblock=Specials
HP: 363, AC: 40, SR 40, DR 6/-, See Invis. DarkVision 60 ft, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked by anything with less than 14 rogue levels, Immune to Criticals, Freedom of Movement from Ring))[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 15, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
Currently To Act: Raven(Private), Adamas, Silivrenniel, Oroz, Chevik

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Rho 23
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Feral 18
Drow 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
==SXX===============
==3GM===============
==33======C==V2=====
==============A=====
====================
===========O========
====================
=======11===========
=======11===========
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow)
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz
C=Chevik
R=Raven
D=Unknown Enemy
*Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other*
[/sblock]

Arineil sprints off to assault the bear as Rho laughs at her sudden departure.
As she approaches the bear, It turns and swipes a huge paw, smashing into her shoulder and nearly knocking her over with the force, but she slashes back, leaving a gash across the bears paw and causing it to growl in pain and rage.

Sabastian takes the bears moment of distraction to unleash his magics.  It's hard to tell whether the Feeblemind had much effect on the allready slobbering and growling beast, and though the disintegrate strikes the bear directly, it only serves to dust a small patch of hair.

The Feral man curses in undercommon(quite fluently for those who understand the language), then looks up at Sigil.  With a flex of his shoulders, great feathery wings spread out from beneath his concealing cloak, and with a heave of his legs, he speeds up at the warlock.  Sigil prepares to defend herself against his giant sword, but as he approaches - far more Rapidly than the fey woman was expecting - he drops the sword to the ground, drawing a pair of rods from his pockets, and headbutts her instead.  

As Sigil reels from the hit, the Feral man drops swiftly to the ground to stand between Adamas and Sabastian.  With a slight, odd bow to the two, he raises one of the sticks and dissapears, replaced suddenly with the Bear, who - though looking slightly confused - Growls hungrily at the two meals in front of him.  The Feral man appears in front of Arineil, lashing out with a kick at the woman, but she gets her shield up in time to block it.

Roaring, the bear lashes out at Adamas and Sabastian, grabbing each of them with a claw while savagely biting Sabastian.  As he does so, a Tentacle coils out of his fur to lash out at Adamas, though the Myth is able to dodge it.

[sblock=OOC]

Just for the record, the 'feral man' is feral looking, not Feral Template. 

I know that some of what these guys are doing seems like it shouldn't be do-able, but it's all perfectly legit.  
Also, I won't be showing the NPC's rolls b/c I don't want the players to know their stats at the current time, but I promise that I do actually roll... usually  And that when an NPC has been defeated(permanently), I'll explain how he did what he did (Possibly loading their character sheets into the rogues gallery).

From now on, Check the Initiative sblock at top to see whose turns it is.  I'll include the current line-up at the top of the sblock.
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat Breakdown]
Bear Failed save vs feeblemind, but made the save against Disintegrate.
Bear gets an AoO for Arineil moving through his threatened space, Hits.
29-6DR=23 damage to Arineil.  Your Attack hits the bear and the Holy DOES seem to affect it.

Feral uses Flyby Attack to attack Sigil then land.  He hits, but no damage.  Instead, make 2 fort saves - If you fail the first you're paralyzed for 2 rounds.  If you fail the second you're stunned for one round.  If you are neither parlyzed nor stunned, you can take an AoO as Feral moves away from you.

After landing, Feral defensively casts
 [sblock=spellcraft DC 16]Quickened Benign Transposition, obviously targeting himself and the bear.[/sblock] Then kicks at Arineil, Missing.

Bear Attacks Sabastian with Claw, Bite.  Hits both. 30 dmg from claw, 24 from bite.
Attacks Adamas with Claw, Tentacle.  Misses with Tentacle, deals 34 from claw.
Grapple Checks: Sabastian; Adamas (1d20+20=28, 29=) 
*whoops forgot to add the +1d20 to adamas...
Adamas grapple (1d20+29=42) 
Unfortunately neither makes it, so you are both grappled.
[/sblock]

[sblock=DM's Notes]
[sblock=That means please don't read]
Bear: 23 dmg
D: 21 dmg
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 15, 2009)

Adamas - HP: 209/243 - AC: 41
F: 21 R: 21 W: 12

The fight unfolding before him quicker than he anticipated, Adamas is caught off guard by the sudden appearance of this massive bear, its swipe landing solidly, the force of it surprisingly the nimble elf enough to allow the beast to grasp him.

But quickly the elf reacts, forcefully attempting to wrest his way out of its grasp, and hopefully, if he manages, he'll draw both swords and face the bear, ready and waiting.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for rolling a 1 on my initiative, Jemal! Thumbs up!

Opposed Grapple Check to Escape Grapple of 46, with my additional attempts clocking in at 26, 24, and 20. For some reason I don't think that'll cut it.

If it does Adamas will draw his swords. I suppose that's all he can do this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (May 15, 2009)

Chevik rattles off an incantation "Veneficium solvi," while looking at the large and imposing form of Rho. He quickly salutes both Rho and Oroz saying, "Give him Raptorian hell!" and moves to place Oroz between himself and Rho and Arineil and the feral looking man. 

Just as Chevik is beginning to move all but the three evil newcomers hears a voice in their head: "Friends, old and new, be _blessed_ in your fight against the unrighteous."

[sblock=Combat Actions]Casting Greater Dispel Magic on Rho(who is also the "main guy" I used Analyze Dweomer on I assume)...

Greater Dispel Checks (total of 15) 1d20+20: 1st 13; 2 more

These are for the 12 effects he had on him, the Ferocity spell he cast in surprise round, and the 2 more are because of the greater blink and whatever else hit him from Arcane Spellsurge. I counted 15 effects total so that is how many I rolled. Though it ticks down from highest spell level to lowest anyway I guess. If there are 15 effects at CL 20 I should have ended 9 of them with these rolls!

Let me know if there are more rolls I need to make. 

Movement Chevik is going to put himself adjacent to Arineil and in a diagonal line with Arineil and Silivrennel

Also - the voice and the effect are my Book - Melete casting _*Bless*_ on all allies w/ 50' of Chevik's location before he moves. She spoke telepathically.[/sblock]
[sblock=Buff Info]Analyze Dweomer: Duration 23rds

*Daily Buffs:*
Divine Insight (SC): 1hr/lvl - +15 Insight bonus to single skill check then discharged
Greater Magic Weapon: 1hr/lvl - +5 Enhancement bonus to Mace
Nondetection: 1hr/lvl (DC35 to overcome)
Conviction (SC): 10min/lvl - +5 Morale bonus to all Saves
Lore of the Gods - Extended: 10min/lvl - +10 Insight bonus to all Knowledge checks
Spell Resistance: 32 (Persisted with Divine Metamagic)
*Permanent Effects:*
See Invisibility 120'
Comprehend Languages

HP: 208
AC: 34, Touch: 19, FF: 29
SR: 32
Energy Resist: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic - 10

Darkvision 60'[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (May 15, 2009)

Oroz sees his companions struggling with their respective opponents and decides to provide them the aid only a tortured soul such as himself could. He Leaps straight into the air, and then expands his wings, Flying 30ft above the ground to the North. Then flames appear in his eyes as he yells out a horrific yell the tears its way into the souls of all his companions around him.

Inside, they feel Oroz's pain, his shame, his hatred, and his determination. The feeling brings a surge of adreneline to most, their hairs standing on end as their sense of combat awareness improves and it seems they can attack faster, and aim better than they could normally. All however feel the ball of twisted emotions that consumes Oroz. They find the more they tap into this feeling, the more they can focus on their opponents, but at the same time the less they are aware of their enviroment. A dangerous gift, but something that can bring out the latent potential in those willing to use it.

[sblock=OOC] Oroz will begin his turn with a jump check of 89  in order to get 22 ft up in the air, and will fly up 8 ft, and North 30ft. He will then use combine song to use Inspire Legion and Inspire Recklessness on all party members within 60ft. 

Effects on the Party:
Inspire Legion: All party members Base Attack Bonus becomes 20. Everyone gains a +2 on damage rolls.

Inspire Recklessness: All party memebers can take a -x Penalty to AC to gain +x bonus to attack. x can be any number up to your BAB (for all party members this will be 20)

Combat Stats: 
Ref: +15
Fort: +32
Will: +12
AC: 42 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor + 5 Deflection + 7 Shield + 5 Defending
HP: 295 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2009)

[sblock=Fort Saves]Vs effect 1 (to avoid paralysis): 31
Vs effect 2 (to avoid stunning): 32
Roll Lookup

Note: A contingent Freedom of Movement will trigger if she's paralyzed. This won't help against stunning, of course. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 16, 2009)

Silivrenniel hissed and clenched her teeth with the pain of the shapechanged Drow's claws tearing trough her body. Being exempt from breathing, eating, sleeping and aging did not mean her frail Elven body did not feel pain. Fortunately it was still a flesh wound for one as battle hardened as her, and the Contingency she had prepared for such an event came in to effect with a burst of light around her body.

The fact that the feral looking man was so eager to place himself in front of her, meant he was heavily protected against magic._ "His time will come. The Bear grappling the others must be dealt with first."_ She took a quick step backwards to escape the feral man's reach, being wary of his bare hands even as he dropped his sword. Sila was extra cautions and prepared to command her Greater Blink spell to wish her away from reality, should the feral man decide it would be wiser to switch targets.

And so, the Elven Wizardress uttered an incantation to help her pierce trough the hated Dark Elf's magic resistance "Suilere Metha", and followed immediately with her favorite spell - "Inagnar Melevore", to bring forth four extremely hot spheres and shoot them from her extended finger tips. Carefully applying her study as an Archmage, Sillivrenniel targeted the Drow-Bear's hind legs, but made sure that if she were to miss, the fiery explosion would exclude her two allies. It was not the time to think weather the other strangers were really her allies or not, so long as they fought on the same side the Elf would trust them.

[sblock]

*Hit Points: 152/181 AC: 25 Touch AC: 14 Flat-footed: 21* *Spell Resistance: 18* (Robe)

*Immunity:* fire, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, critical hits, flanking

Posesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) 

*Caster Level:* 18 + 3 (Spell Power) + 1 (Ioun stone) + 2 (robe)  + 4 (Energy Penetration: Fire) = *22*_(base)_/*24*_(vs SR only)_/*28*_(Fire vs SR)

_ *Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 13 (Int) + 2 (Energy Focus: Fire) + 1 (Spell Focus: Evocation/Conjuraton)
*
Summary of this round: *Meteor Swarm vs Drow: *CLVL 38* to beat his SR, *35 *difficulty to save. Ranged Touch: 4+15=19 Roll vs SR: 1+38=auto fail - natural 1 
*
Actions:

*Takes 5 foot step Westward (towards the Bear)

Readies her Greater Blink to phase out if the feral monk attacks her - automatic miss on his attack.
*Casts:* Assay Spell Resistance (swift action) to gain +10 bonus on caster level checks to defeat the Drow/Bears SR, and then uses her Meteor Swarm SLA towards the Drow/Bear, while using the Mastery of Shaping High Arcana to exclude her allies from the blast radius.
*Contingency:* *Greater Blink:* If successfully hit or grappled. - Cast after the bear attacks.
*
Greater Blink:* 22/22 rounds

*Spells Used:* Assay Spell Resistance 1/3, Meteor Swarm SLA 1/2 [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 3(Counting 'surprise')-
Currently To Act: Arineil, Sabastian

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Rho 23
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Feral 18
Drow 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======O========
==SMG===============
==33=====2C~V~=====
======**======A=====
======**============
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
~=Path the lightning took just for refference**
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large, Location currently unknown)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow) -Note: Top 2 squares occupied by Sabastian and Adamas-
*=Unknown winged creature (Large, 120' above ground, seen only by Sigil and Oroz)
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil (15' in air)
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz (30' in air)
C=Chevik
R=Raven
D=Unknown Enemy
-Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other-
[/sblock]
Adamas nearly manages to wrest himself free of the bear on his first try, but it manages to reinforce its grip and reel him back in.

Meanwhile, the Elven Archmage sees her two new 'companions' struggling with the great shaggy beast and unleashes a quartet of meteors to pelt the thing.  Each strikes its hide, eliciting growls of pain as they explode, fire filling the majority of the clearing.  Many of the companions flinch, though the fire seems to shy away from them at the last minute, leaving the bear as the only creature injured by the massive explosions.  Though the flames wash over the nearby cabin, they seem to have no effect on it.

Flying north to join his allies, Oroz shares his feelings in a very vocal and disturbing way, his feelings bringing a surge of adreneline, their hairs standing on end as their sense of combat awareness improves and it seems they can attack faster, and aim better than they could normally. All however feel the ball of twisted emotions that consumes Oroz. They find the more they tap into this feeling, the more they can focus on their opponents, but at the same time the less they are aware of their enviroment. A dangerous gift, but something that can bring out the latent potential in those willing to use it.

Setting his sights upon the walking ball of magic known as 'Rho', Chevik gathers the magics which will unravel his opponents defenses.  As he does so, however, he notes out of the corner of his eye the Feral man transform into living lightning, which travels through both Silivrenniel and himself, transforming back into the feral creature on his opposite side.  
Their trained sight and intuition allow the two spellcasters to recognize the fading effects of a contingent Lightning Leap as the Feral reforms and his fists close in.  The first blow strikes the priest squarely on the jaw, but he manages to step back from the second.  Shaking the pain away, Chevik finishes his spell, flinging the unravelling magics at Rho.. who dissapears.

As Sigil reels from the headbutt, floating in the air, she glances up and sees a large winged form in the night sky far above.


[sblock=combat]
Myth, Meteor Swarm actually requires 1 touch attack for EACH meteor that you aim.  Assuming you aimed all 4, I rolled your other three attack rolls:Other Meteors (1d20+15=34, 1d20+15=34, 1d20+15=35) wow.. and aren't you lucky I did.  Confirm Meteor Crit (1d20+15=20) All 4 hit, the fourth critting. 
You didn't roll damage so I did that myself also.
Physical damage; Fire damage (10d6=38, 24d6=79) Bear takes 38 physical 79 fire.  Minus any resistances which you don't know about.

Oroz's inspirations affect the entire party except Raven.

SR vs Siliv (1d20+20=35)
SR Vs Chevik (1d20+20=28)
Lightning Leap (15d6=49)
The Lightning doesn't affect Chevik, but Siliv takes 49 Electricity damage (reflex save DC 25 for half)
Chevik takes 22 damage from the Feral's one Attack that hit.  I rolled your fort save vs stunning and the concentration check vs dmg b/c I needed to know the results before posting.
Fort; Concentration (1d20+25=41, 1d20+33=37) and you succeed at both. *EDIT: Just noticed you were immune to stunning anyways*

I presumed Chevik would forgo his posted movement as such would provoke an AoO without Tumble(which he doesn't have).  If this is wrong please say so in the OOC thread.

Sigil is stunned and misses her turn.  Fortunately though, I checked and b/c Fel Flight has GOOD manueverability, you don't have a minimum speed required to stay airborne, and so just kinda float. Your height also makes you the only person in range to see the large flying creature about a hundred above you, though you can only make out a vague silhouette through the darkness
*EDIT: Just remembered that Oroz is also 30' in the air and so also sees the vague winged form 120' above the ground.*[/sblock]

[sblock=DM's Notes]
[sblock=That means please don't read]
Bear = 81
D = 78
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 17, 2009)

Sillivrenniel leaned back to keep her face and hair from being singed by the Lightning Leap spell the feral man cast, and barely managed to avoid it, much in thanks to the heavily enchanted ring she wore on her right middle finger.

The elf was quite happy however, to see her four glowing beads of fire and molten rock, sink deep in the bear's hindquarters. _"I will make sure the next attack is twice as deadly, this Drow might not be what he appears, but his deceptions won't matter once i blast off his head."_

[sblock] Reflex vs DC 25 = 14+15=29 0 damage with evasion [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Myth - Allready answered in OOC thread.
Also, successful save means 25 lightning damage.  Be sure to include that in your next combat section.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 17, 2009)

Arineil will head north and west around the lightning of mr. Feral.... her plan is to stop just above and northwest of him and give him a swordblow he won't soon forget with the help of Oroz's inspirations.... 

[sblock=Actions Move to the square just northeast of 2... this will take all 40 feet of her move action to do so....
Take a swing at 2 Once with a -5 to AC and a +5 to hit via Oroz's inspiration..
1d20+42=43, 2d4+25=28.... autofail.... and suddenly I feel dicely challenged.. and rather useless.... now I remember why I don't play fighters in high level games....[/sblock]

[sblock=Specials HP: 340 / 363, AC: 35, SR 40, DR 6/-, See Invis. DarkVision 60 ft, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked by anything with less than 14 rogue levels, Immune to Criticals, Freedom of Movement from Ring)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 3(Counting 'surprise')-
Currently To Act: Adamas, Silivrenniel, Oroz, Chevik

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Rho 18A
Feral 18B
Drow 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map ]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======o========
==smg===A===========
==33==11==C=v=======
======11==2=========
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow) -Note: Top 2 squares occupied by Sabastian and Adamas-
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil (15' in air)
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz (30' in air)
C=Chevik
R=Raven*
D=Unknown Enemy*
*-Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other-
[/sblock]

Arineil circles around the feral man, but her swordblow is off balance and easily dodged.

Sabastian meanwhile uses every slippery trick in the book to escape, but the bears claws just dig deeper.  With a sigh of resignation, the factotum draws his blades.

As Sigil recovers, she sees the figure far above her tuck its wings, diving down at remarkarkable speeds.  There is a loud THUD and a cloud of dust from beside Arineil as something lands hard.

As Arineil twists her head to see what new threat has arrived, the wickedly grinning form of Rho appears from the dust.  "Sorry babe, couldn't wait."  His staff lashes out, glancing painfully off her shoulder, after which Rho snaps his fingers, and a pair of energy ball fly from his free hand towards Arineil. As they connect, his form dissapears, replaced with that of the Feral, who lashes out with a kick that connects solidly with Arineil's chest, winding her slightly.

Rho reappears beside Chevik, but his staff is deflected by the priest's armour.

The feral glances from Arineil over to Rho and shakes his head, shouting
[sblock=undercommon]"Fight her yourself, Rho.  That one's mine."[/sblock] before once again summoning power into one of his sticks.  Yet again he and Rho instantaneously switch places, each coming out of their travels allready attacking.  Arineil can't seem to manage to parry the large man's staff blow, and Chevik finds the feral's furious assault slipping a few punches through his defenenses as the Feral circles southwards.

While this is going on, the bear seems content to continue mauling his victims, a furious assault of tooth, fang, and tentacle raking Sabastian and Adamas.

[sblock=ooc]
Sabastian attempts to escape Escape Artist vs bear (1d20+31=36) Nope.

Rho(who was the unidentified flier) flies down and 5' north, dropping the last twenty feet.  Rho hits Arineil(32 dmg) then casts [sblock=Spellcraft DC 22]Greater Arcane Fusion (Complete Mage): Allows you to cast one spell of 7th lvl and one spell of 4th lvl.  He uses the 7th lvl to duplicate the 5th lvl spell Arcane fusion for a 4th and a 1st level spell.  The two fourth level spells are Force Orbs, the 1st is Benign Transposition.[/sblock]
The two force orbs connect with Arineil(28,36).  second one crit, but extra damage negated.
He misses with his attack against Chevik.

Feral gets an attack against Arineil, hits(11 dmg).

Feral Casts [sblock=spellcraft dc 16]Benign Transposition, Quickened via Rod[/sblock] He and Rho switch places again, Then feral full-rounds Chevik, connecting 4 times total(61 dmg).  He finishes with a 5'step  to the south of Chevik.
Rho gets another attack vs Arineil and connects(31 dmg).

Bear continues mauling.  
3 claws vs Sabastian. all hit, 1 crits. (36,30,58 dmg)
Bite/Tentacle vs Adamas. Bite crits(42 dmg), tentacle misses.

[sblock=Player Info]
Chevik takes 61, needs Fort vs Stun, Fort vs Paralyze (DC 35)
Arineil takes 138, needs Fort vs Stun, Fort vs Paralyze (DC 35)
Sabastian takes 124
Adamas takes 42
I've allready accounted for DR/Resistances included in your posts.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2009)

Adamas - HP: 167/243 - AC: 41
F: 21 R: 21 W: 12

Having no weapon easily accessible to attack in such quarters, Adamas does his best to try and struggle free from this beast's grasps. This wasn't exactly going as planned.

I'll spend all four attacks to break the grapple. My checks are as follows, in order of 37, 36, 38, and 20. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rathan (May 24, 2009)

[sblock=Fort Rolls and a Small Rant
1d20+28=37(Stun), 1d20+28=32(Paralyze)[/sblock]

[sblock=Specials
HP: 276 / 363, AC: 35, SR 40, DR 6/-, See Invis. DarkVision 60 ft, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked by anything with less than 14 rogue levels, Immune to Criticals, Freedom of Movement from Ring)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 24, 2009)

Silivrenniel was relieved to see the melee combatants scurry away from her, but the others were getting hard pressed against the trio of attackers._ "Quite prepared, those three. And obviously experienced. This will not be an easy fight."_

However, the Elven Archmage did not live for nearly a quarter of a millennium, to be intimidated by easily castable cantrips and big, drooling animals. She was also pleased to see the enemy obviously ignoring her and lining up in a straight line westward from her position. _"Well then, let's make them reconsider their logistics."
_
The short, blond haired woman, glared at the feral man and took a small step to the south, so that she would have a better line of sight towards him and his group. She then decided to prepare herself against his possible spell resistance. _"Soon you will all start getting hurt, just give me a bit more time."_

Again, the quick incantation that aimed to give Sila an extra edge against spell resistance manifested itself, followed by what the Elven mage considered the most useful spell in this situation. She took out a tiny cone-shaped crystal from her component pouch and squeezed it with her right hand, while extending her index finger towards the feral. With her other hand, she drew a thin, silver rod and grasped it, the spell's arcane energies mixing with that of the artifact.

"Coenle adimarst" As Silivrenniel uttered the incantation, a cone of fire burst forth from her finger, and within the fire strands and weaves of blue coloured frost could be seen - a most marvelous sight to behold as both fire and cold energy covered the area, fueled to greater proportion by her rod.

[sblock]
*Hit Points: 152/181 AC: 25 Touch AC: 14 Flat-footed: 21* *Spell Resistance: 18* (Robe), *Evasion* (ring)

*Immunity:* fire, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, critical hits, flanking

Posesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) 

*Caster Level:* 18 + 3 (Spell Power) + 1 (Ioun stone) + 2 (robe)  + 4 (Energy Penetration: Fire) = *22*_(base)_/*24*_(vs SR only)_/*28*_(Fire vs SR)

_ *Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 13 (Int) + 2 (Energy Focus: Fire) + 1 (Spell Focus: Evocation/Conjuraton)
*
Summary of this round: Cone of Cold* (Admixtured - Cold), 2 x 15d6 fire/cold + empower damage 15d6=52, 15d6=50 * 1.5 = *78 fire* / *75 cold* damage
*Spell DC:* 34 (reflex half)
*Caster Level: *28 vs Rho, 38 vs drow and feral

* Actions:
*Takes 5 foot step South

*Casts:* Assay Spell Resistance (swift action) to gain +10 bonus on caster level checks to defeat the freal's SR, and then draws her Rod of Greater Empower and uses it to supplement an Energy Admixtured Cone of Cold so that it catches the feral, Rho and the drow/bear all at once, while using the Mastery of Shaping High Arcana to exclude her allies from the blast radius.

*
Greater Blink:* 21/22 rounds - readied vs feral

*Spells Used:* Assay Spell Resistance 2/3, Meteor Swarm SLA 1/2, Energy Admixtured (cold) Cone of Cold 1/2, Rod of Greater Empower - 1/3

Below is the cone of cold target are - the only relevant things are that she wants to get all three enemies at the same time (did not bother with the full area)

========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======o========
==smg===A===========
==33==11==C=========
======11==2=v=======
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (May 25, 2009)

Chevik reels from the hits laid on him by the feral looking man, but quickly regains his composure. Stepping back to get out of the reach of his enemies he quickly rattles off two incantations in quick succession, "Penetralis et Leo rudo."

[sblock=Combat Actions]Saves vs stun & paralysis, 48 & 34, but I also have Freedom of Movement from my boots & per your earlier ruling that works vs this paralysis, so Chevik should be fine.

Chevik takes a 5' step back and diagonal to get away from Rho and feral's reach, then casts Assay SR vs Feral, and Lion Roar from Spell Compendium. 

All enemies w/n 120' take 10d8 sonic damage; Fort DC 27 for 1/2 damage & negate stunning, else 48 points of sonic damage & stunned for 1 round (if they are evil, 1/2 of the damage is untyped divine damage, otherwise all sonic).

All allies gain 1d8+20 temp hit points for 25

SR Checks the second one is Feral and I have +10 vs him so actually 37,[/sblock]
[sblock=Buffs & Combat Info] Analyze Dweomer: Duration 22rds

*Daily Buffs:*
Divine Insight (SC): 1hr/lvl - +15 Insight bonus to single skill check then discharged
Greater Magic Weapon: 1hr/lvl - +5 Enhancement bonus to Mace
Nondetection: 1hr/lvl (DC35 to overcome)
Conviction (SC): 10min/lvl - +5 Morale bonus to all Saves
Lore of the Gods - Extended: 10min/lvl - +10 Insight bonus to all Knowledge checks
Spell Resistance: 32 (Persisted with Divine Metamagic)
Bless: +1 Morale to Attacks and Save vs Fear - 20 min

*Permanent Effects:*
See Invisibility 120'
Comprehend Languages

HP: 147
AC: 34, Touch: 19, FF: 29
SR: 32
Energy Resist: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic - 10

Darkvision 60'[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (May 28, 2009)

Oroz decides its time to assist his allies. He flies around Rho, landing behind him, and flanking him with Arineil, then he spins around with a mighty attack from his pick.

[sblock=OOC]
Oroz tumbles around his opponent to flank with Arineil (If you really want a roll for that I can get you one but I can't fail on a 1).

He attacks Rho with full expertise, fighting defensily, defending on his weapon, and power attack.

Attack = -3 

I don't think a damage roll is required for that.

Combat Stats: 
Ref: +15
Fort: +32
Will: +12
AC: 65 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor + 5 Deflection + 7 Shield + 5 Defending + 20 Expertise + 3 Fighting Defensivly
HP: 295 + 25 Temperary HP [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 4-
Currently To Act: Sigil, Arineil, Sabastian

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Rho 18A
Feral 18B
Drow 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======o========
==smg===A==C========
==33==11============
======11==2=v=======
=====o==============
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
[sblock=RAVEN ONLY]
Please
[sblock=Rest of map]
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@DDD R@@@@@@@@@
@@DDD@@@@@@@@@@
@@DDD@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
[/sblock][/sblock]
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow) -Note: Top 2 squares occupied by Sabastian and Adamas-
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil (15' in air)
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz (30' in air)
C=Chevik
R=Raven*
D=Unknown Enemy*
*-Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other-[/sblock]

Though valiant, Adamas' struggles seem to be of no use against the gigantic beast slobbering above him.

The elven archmage's cone washes over her foes, the only one seemingly unphased being Rho, though the others don't seem to be as injured by it as Sila would have expected.

Meanwhile, Oroz lands in the wake of the flames and prods Rho defensively, though the man barely reacts, allowing the pick to glance off his magical protections.  He winces in pain however as Chevik's Roar covers the battlefield, though none of the opponents seem too shaken by it, as they press on.

[sblock=Raven]
*Since I'm having trouble getting ahold of you through our usual channels..*

Your Opponent scowls down in your direction, clearly becoming frustrated with your antics.  You can also tell that he is becoming injured from something other than you.
[sblock=spellcraft dc 17]
D has Shield Other spell cast on at least one of the baddies back in the clearing, and is taking damage from them[/sblock]
With a growl of Anger, He casts a spell on a nearby tree, and bellows at you...
[/sblock]

The fight is momentarily interupted, as a great light blossoms in the forest to the south, followed by a deep throaty bellow "Let's see you hide from THAT!".  The entirety of the battlefield is now bathed in brightness as though it were noon instead of night.


[sblock=ooc]
Myth, according to your sheet your save DC's are Spell DC: 10 + Spell Level + 13 (Int) + 2 (Energy Focus: Fire) + 1 (Spell Focus: Evocation/Conjuraton).  For a fire based evocation/conjuration spell, that's 26 plus spell level.  You have your cone of cold listed as DC 34, but Cone of cold is a 5th level spell, meaning it should be DC 31. (metamagic doesn't modify the ACTUAL spell level for purposes of DC's, etc, just the spell slot required to cast it - with the exception of Heighten Spell).  
In the end, it doesn't matter, b/c Rho got a 34, so he made it either way, and neither of the others beat 30, so failed either way, just something to keep in mind for the future.
Rho takes no damage due to Evasion, Feral and bear both fail.

All three succeeded at their fort saves vs the Lion's Roar.

The glow of light covers a large section of the forest, and extends fully into the clearing.  There is also a dim glow extending beyond the edges of the battlefield.  The glow seems to be emanating from about 50' into the forest.
[sblock=spellcraft DC 19] The intensity and size of the light indicates a Widened Daylight spell[/sblock]

*HP guesses : From what you can see, Rho appears to be barely injured, the bear is around 1/3 injured, and the Feral is 1/4*
[sblock=raven] D appears half dead.  The yellow @ in the map is the tree he cast Daylight on, you may no longer _hide in plain sight_[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 30, 2009)

Arineil takes a five foot step closer to Sigils location putting her square in face of Rho... with her falchion raised and poised to attack a slight gleem of red passes through the color of her hazel eyes as she grins up at Rho....

"told you I'd be back my friend" the barbarian uttered smugly as she unleashed an all out assult on the creature before her....

[sblock=Actions
Beginning to Rage (14/14 Rounds)
5 foot step closer to G on the map to put myself in front of Rho and within my melee range...
taking advantage of Oroz's 'feelings' power there to take -10 to ac.. and giving myself +10 to attack (I think that's how I remember it working anyways) and doing a full attack action on my friend Rho there before me... 1d20+50=55, 1d20+45=55, 1d20+40=46, 1d20+35=54 for 2d4+27=32, 2d4+27=32, 2d4+27=31, 2d4+27=33 respectively and if the holy damage applies that's 2d6=7, 2d6=3, 2d6=3, 2d6=7 much more damage per hit respectively... 1d20+35=39 as well to confirm the crit threat on the +35 original roll (probally not confirmed heh)[/sblock]

[sblock=SpecialsHP: 306 / 363, AC: 28, SR 40, DR 6/-, See Invis. DarkVision 60 ft, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked by anything with less than 14 rogue levels, Immune to Criticals, Freedom of Movement from Ring) Rage: +4 Str [34] (+12) +4 Con [32] (+11) -2 AC (Already figured in this round)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2009)

As Sigil recovers from the dizzying vertigo of being slammed in the head by an incredibly strong, martially adept human, she sails upward and to her left. For those with the means to pierce her glamours...which was most of the people here...strange misty energy began to swirl around the rod in her right hand as she lifted it.

"Serves me right for assuming the burly one would be weak-willed, I suppose," she mutters to herself.

Then she gestures at the bear-thing with her rod. Something like fog lit up by a bright green aurora sailed out; a viridian comet in a foggy corona bearing down on its target. 

Sigil allowed herself a smile, knowing that if the cursed elfbolt hit, it wouldn't stop there, but would coruscate between the three foes.

(OOC Eldritch Blast using Eldritch Chain and Noxious Blast invocations. Primary target is the bear. Then Rho, then Feral, in that order. Three ranged touches. If either of the second two hit, the damage is halved. Any target who is hit must make a Fort save with DC 28, or be Nauseated for 1 minute.)

To hit (bear): 36
Damage: 34
Tohit (Rho): 27
Damage: 34
To hit (Feral): 24
Damage: 37
Roll Lookup

(Sigil is now 25' up, and 5' to the east of where she was.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 4-
Currently To Act: Raven, Adamas, Silivrenniel, Oroz, Chevik

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Rho 18A
Feral 18B
Bear 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX===============
==sm=g==a==c========
==33=======2========
======11====v=======
=====o11============
====================
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
[sblock=RAVEN ONLY]
Please
[sblock=Rest of map]
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@DDD R@@@@@@@@@
@@DDD@@@@@@@@@@
@@DDD@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
[/sblock][/sblock]
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow) -Note: Top 2 squares occupied by Sabastian and Adamas-
S=Sabastian
G=Sigil (25' in air)
A=Arineil
M=Adamas(the Myth)
V=Silivrenniel
O=Oroz (30' in air)
C=Chevik
R=Raven*
D=Unknown Enemy*
*-Raven and D will appear when their locations are known to someone other than each other-[/sblock]

Sigils bolt spirals down, jolting into the bear painfully before it springs off towards Rho.  The warrior-mage, though, is well versed in avoiding such attacks, and flips easily over the ray as it bursts into the ground where a moment ago he had stood.  He is not, however, quite so lucky as Arineil follows in behind the blast, sword slicing in quickly.  Her first attack catches Rho unguarded, slicing a line across his arm.  As she does so, however, a pair of energy bolts fly from the wound to strike her solidly in the chest, allowing him time to recover and parry the second attack.  The third and forth quickly follow - too close for his liking, but not close enough to finish the job..  

Meanwhile, Sabastian wields his sword as best he can in the close confines underneath the bear, jabbing at it and drawing a small trickle of blood.

Rho looks from Arineil to the blood dripping from his arm.  "I Must say I'm impressed, wasn't expecting much out of you... Too bad you hit like a girl." speaking a single word of power, he holds out his hand.  The air before him shimmers for a moment and a swarm of ten energy darts fly from his outstretched hand to striking Arineil.. then dissipate to no effect as Rho raises an eyebrow questioningly, looking up from his blood.  The arrogance returns as his eyes gleam with the prospect of a real fight, and he throws himself forward into the fray.  Rho's staff seems a blur as blow after blow strike the warrior-woman relentlessly.  

She feels the blows raining down on her and realizes that this man is beyond her skill, beyond the skills of any mortal, and as the last blow is about to strike home, time seems to stop, and a voice speaks to her "It is not yet time to come to my side.  Take my gift, feel my blood inside you, and know your true power."
There is a flash - brighter even than the light emanating from the south - and Rho is knocked backwards by the wave of celestial power rolling from Arineil as she stands again.  There is an aura of celestial power about the woman, and her heritage is now unmistakable as feathered wings sprout from her back, and a soft golden radiance emanates from her skin.

The feral man looks at her and then back to Rho  "yeah.. Ok... That was unexpected." He returns his gaze to Silivrenniel "I think I'm gonna keep playing with this one" The man laughs wickedly as he steps forward, circling around Silivrenniel closer to Chevik and unleashing a barage of kicks and punches upon the poor archmage, before looking at her confused "huh... That usually works.."

Off near the fire, The bear continues to maul its victims, uncaring and unchecked.

[sblock=combat]
Sigils bolt hits the bear, misses Rho.  Bear makes save.

Arineil hits Rho 3 times, but the first activates his Retributive Twinned Force Orb - Both strike her, dealing 76 damage. 

GM's roll for Sabastian's attacks (1d20+21=24, 1d20+16=35, 1d20+11=16) GM roll for Sabastians Damage (1d6+10=13) 
One hit for 13 damage.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 20]
Rho's cast Swift action: Arcane Fusion for Shield and Chain Missile.  
[/sblock]
The Missiles don't beat Arineil's SR and thus don't get to chain to anybody else.
Rho uses Flurry of Blows with his staff, hitting 6 times for 230 points total (After Damage Reduction).
[sblock=rathan]
Arineil takes a total of... wow, 306 damage. I swear I'm not making this up, I actually rolled those numbers... she's dropped to exactly zero HP.
I had planned on your bloodline activating when you dropped to negative HP but... zero?.. close e-frigging-nough.  Your bloodline activates. Will post Details in OOC thread.[/sblock]
Feral attacks Silivrenniel 4 times, hits 4 times.  You SHOULD be making a buttload of fort saves, but as you're immune to both stunning and paralyzation, you merely take 63 damage and leave the Feral confused as to why you're still moving.
*Edit: 20% miss chance(Can see invis): 1-20=miss. (1d100=52, 1d100=21, 1d100=39, 1d100=22) sorry, they all still hit.*

Bear uses 2 claws against Sabastian: both hit.  33/31 damage respectively.
Claw/Bite/Tentacle against Adamas: Bite hits for 32, claw for 28, tentacle misses.
[sblock=Player Info]
Sabastian: 64 damage, grappled
Adamas: 60 damage, grappled
Silivreniel: 63 damage
Arineil: Damage irrelevant, bloodline activated.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 3, 2009)

Arineil feels he life slipping from her grasp as she knew Rho was not one to be assaulted without consequence... But she promised Heironeous she would not back down... she would protect those around her and even give her life unto them... Rho was unbelievably strong and mighty and as she took her last breath she knew she has be defeated by a more than worthy warrior... 

Something was happening though... Arineil felt something within her that gave her the strength to carry on... she felt the rush of Heironeous himself within the confines of her mortal form and as she rose from near death itself she basked in his holy greatness and the sheer POWER she felt with his right arm of power within her soul.... she shrieked loudly as she felt her celestial heritage spring from her back as the huge span of feathered wings sprouted from her.... at last she had made the ultimate sacrifice and was being rewarded..... her firey white glow eyes turned to Rho and she grinned....

"Worthy warrior.... your blows are mighty... but now you will FEEL Heironeous' power!... is all Arineil can manage to speak on the events that have unfolded.. yet.. she is not sure if it's even herself speaking or Heironeous through her...


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 4, 2009)

From the woods by the light comes a shout. "Well if you insist!"
[sblock=for the dm's eye's only][sblock=hey jemal] The light causes Damien to pause for a second, then with a shout he dives for the bushes. "Well if you insist!" As he dives for cover he drops his wand of divine power, it swings from the chain it's attached to. He replaces it with his wand of force orb. After hitting the groud he pauses.
[sblock=OOC] Damien tumbles out of D's reach into the bushes and makes a hide check with a move silent as well. I'll stay with in 30" and ready an action to shoot D if he casts a spell or moves out of the 30 feet. i don't know how many tumble checks so i'll make two the hide check and then the move silent.
first tumble 1d20+31=37
second tumble 1d20+31=48 
Hide check 1d20+61=66 
move silent 1d20+61=63 [/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2009)

Adamas - HP: 107/243 - AC: 41
F: 21 R: 21 W: 12

Getting to the point of absurdity and extreme pain Adamas is not quite sure how much longer he'll be able to withstand much more of this barrage. He tries to force all of his energy out in a series of twists and wiggles, changing tactics from his previous attempts.

Okay, I rolled poorly this time to a tune of 40, 36, 24, and 21. I'm not sure if Oroz's sacrifice-AC-for-Attack-Bonus applies to grapple checks, if it does, bump all those up 20 and take his AC down to 21.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

Silivrenniel frowned at the bruises the feral man inflicted on her body - he was aiming at what he thought were vital spots and pressure points, but that had little effect on the Elf's transcended body. In fact, now she was as much Fire Elemental as she was a Sun Elf. Her eyes exploded with yellow light as she cast a vengeful gaze towards the feral man. "You lack intelligence, that much is apparent." the woman snapped at her opponent and slid backwards, to escape his reach.

She then uttered a single powerful word, tied to the very foundations of magic - "Baeler", and immediately continued with her favorite spell yet again, this time channeling the energies trough the powerful silver rod in her left hand. Out of her outstretched right hand flew out the familiar four white-hot meteors and exploded at Rho's location, spreading an inferno in a fourty foot radius from his position. Fortunately, Silivrenniel still managed to protect her allies due to her skill as an Archmage.

[sblock]
*Hit Points: 89/181 AC: 25 Touch AC: 14 Flat-footed: 21* *Spell Resistance: 18* (Robe), *Evasion* (ring)

*Immunity:* fire, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, critical hits, flanking

Posesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) 

*Caster Level:* 18 + 3 (Spell Power) + 1 (Ioun stone) + 2 (robe)  + 4 (Energy Penetration: Fire) + 2 (Spell Enhancer) = *24*_(base)_/*26*_(vs SR only)_/*30*_(Fire vs SR)

_ *Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 13 (Int) + 2 (Energy Focus: Fire) + 1 (Spell Focus: Evocation/Conjuraton) + 1 (Spell Enhancer)
*
Summary of this round: Meteor Swarm* (Enhanced, Empowered) vs Rho: 6+15=21, 14+15=29, 9+15=24, 11+15= 26

 *Spell DC:* 36 (reflex half)
*Caster Level: *30 vs Rho, 40 vs drow and feral

* Actions:
*Takes 5 foot step East

*Casts:* Spell Enhancer (swift action) => Meteor Swarm which is also empowered by the Rod of Metamagic Empower. Targets Rho but the area catches both the bear and the feral. Uses Mastery of Shaping to exclude the good guys from the blast area.

*
Greater Blink:* 20/22 rounds

*Spells Used:* Assay Spell Resistance 2/3, Meteor Swarm SLA 2/2, Energy Admixtured (cold) Cone of Cold 1/2, Rod of Greater Empower - 2/3, Spell Enhancer 1/3[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 5, 2009)

Stepping back from the feral looking man, Chevik points his finger and chants in a dark sounding voice, "Perditio."

[sblock=Combat Actions]Casting _Destruction_ on the Feral.

SR Check: 43
Fort Save DC: 26
If fail = completely destroyed; If Save damage = 10d6 = 36

Let's here it for a 1 on ferals save! [/sblock]
[sblock=Buffs etc] Analyze Dweomer: Duration 20rds

*Daily Buffs:*
Divine Insight (SC): 1hr/lvl - +15 Insight bonus to single skill check then discharged
Greater Magic Weapon: 1hr/lvl - +5 Enhancement bonus to Mace
Nondetection: 1hr/lvl (DC35 to overcome)
Conviction (SC): 10min/lvl - +5 Morale bonus to all Saves
Lore of the Gods - Extended: 20min/lvl - +10 Insight bonus to all Knowledge checks
Spell Resistance: 32 (Persisted with Divine Metamagic)
Bless: +1 Morale to Attacks and Save vs Fear - 20 min

*Permanent Effects:*
See Invisibility 120'
Comprehend Languages

HP: 147
AC: 34, Touch: 19, FF: 29
SR: 32
Energy Resist: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic - 10

Darkvision 60'[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 8, 2009)

Oroz takes a step to the side so he can continue flanking his opponent and swings his weapon at some more with mighty, but overall uneffective blows as he maintains a priority on defense.

[sblock=OOC] Oroz takes a 5 ft step to flank Rho and full rounds.


He attacks Rho with full expertise, fighting defensily, defending on his weapon, and power attack.

Attacks (-12, -17, -22, -27) No hits. 

Combat Stats: 
Ref: +15
Fort: +32
Will: +12
AC: 65 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor + 5 Deflection + 7 Shield + 5 Defending + 20 Expertise + 3 Fighting Defensivly
HP: 295 + 25 Temperary HP 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 5-
Currently To Act: Sigil, Arineil, Sabastian 
*If RPGRamen's hasn't returned/posted by the tiem Sigil & Arineil are posted I'll NPC Sabastian.*

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Rho 18A
Feral 18B
Bear 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======c========
==sm=g==a===========
==33=======2========
======11DDD==v======
======11DDD=========
=====o==DDD=========
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@ R@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large, Formerly Drow) -Note: Top 2 squares occupied by Sabastian and Adamas-
s=Sabastian
g=Sigil (25' in air)
A=Celestial Arineil
m=Adamas(the Myth)
v=Silivrenniel
o=Oroz (30' in air)
c=Chevik
R=Raven
D=GREEN DRAGON!!(50' in air)
[/sblock]
[sblock=raven]Raven hides and pulls out his wand, preparing to blast the dragon.  It does, indeed take off(See later), and Raven's orb chases it into the sky, striking it's tail painfully.[/sblock]
Adamas begins to see the end approaching as he is unable to escape from this beast; this man-eating, slobbering wretch that has him seemingly at its mercy while the others deal with the bears companions.

The fiery archmage unleashes another quartet of meteors at Rho, but the Son of War is not as distracted this time, and manages to avoid the brunt of the attack, as they explode, flames once again consuming the clearing.

Oroz continues attempting to defensively distract Rho as Chevik unleashes his destruction upon the Feral.  The spell seems to harm the man, but does not finish him.

"FINE, you little runt, be that way." From the woods comes a roar of frustration and pain, and a Massive form shoots from the trees, raising a few dozen feet into the air before spreading its large wings and swooping towards the battle.

The creature is now seen as a Huge winged lizard with dark emerald scales.  A greenish smoke bellows from its mouth as it shouts downwards.
[sblock=draconic]"Are you guys done getting your asses kicked out here OR do I have to do all the work?"[/sblock]  
The dragon inhales deeply and exhales a greenish gas across the field.  Though it coils around and does not seem to bother the Feral, it burns painfully for Arineil, Chevik, and Silivrenniel.

[sblock=ooc]
OK, firstly you're probly wondering about the dragon, so..

As 20th level characters, you are all easily able to identify that this is a huge-sized green dragon and you know the dragon basics (They tend to have SR, high strength, good natural armour, spellcasting, etc).
However anybody with knowledge Arcanna/bardic knowledge/lore, please link your roll and you know whichever of the following you make the DC on: 
[sblock=DC 25]Green dragons are immune to acid and breath a cone of corrosive(Acid) gas
[sblock=DC 39]This Dragon appears to be a Very Old(29 HD) Male.
[sblock=DC 44]Base Very Old Green Dragon AC is 36
[sblock=DC 49]Very Old Green Dragons have SR 25
[sblock=DC 50+]If you rolled this high, feel free to read the the Monsters Manual page 74/75 statistics for Very Old Green Dragon.  Also, you can tell that this dragon seems much healthier than the norm for his race(Max HP)[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

Also, [sblock=Spot DC 25]
The dragon appears to be fairly wounded, over half dead.[/sblock]
Unfortunately for Adamas, Attack bonuses do not apply to grapple checks. 
Hopefully one of your friends will get you out soon.. or you'll get luckier.
[sblock=ethandrew]
I have a bit of 'divine insight' for you.  The bears grapple check is 17 higher than yours, so getting free is statistically unlikely.  One option you do have, however, is activating your instant fortress.  The Upside: it'll seperate you and the bear in its sudden growth (DM Ruling says so), as well as dealing the bear 10d10 damage from the growth.
The downside: You and Sabastian will also be taking DC 19 reflex saves vs 10d10 physical damage.
Just thought I'd give you an option that isn't 'roll a bunch of dice and hope'
*Alternately, the Feral may solve your problem for you, depending on what Arineil/Sigil do.*
(Also BTW, I hadn't planned on the bear grappling you, he was supposed to run around disrupting spellcasters, but the feeblemind botched those plans. sry bout that.)[/sblock]

Silivrenniel's meteor swarm attacks WOULD all miss Rho, but you forgot the buffs you're getting from party.  The second and fourth hit him (but after this it's as posted, so don't forget again  ).
Rho makes both of the saves he's allowed.  Bear makes 2 (both Thanks to the +2 for shaping around his victims).  Feral only makes 1.
You forgot your damage again, btw, so...
Silivrenniels Meteor Swarm (6d6=18, 6d6=23, 6d6=19, 6d6=26) 
Meteor Impact vs Rho (2d6=11, 2d6=8) 
Before Resistances: Rho takes 68(evasion), Bear takes 65, Feral takes 60(evasion) 

Feral makes the save vs Destruction, takes 36 damage.

Raven's Force Orb vs Dragon (1d20+20=32, 10d6=39)  dragon takes 39 damage.

Roronoa - I'm not sure who you think Oroz is flanking with, you're currently the only one in melee range of Rho, since he stepped away from Arineil.  I'll assume you moved south to flank him if/when Arineil steps in.

Arineil, Chevik, and Silivrenniel need Reflex saves (DC 34) vs Dragons Acid Breath (18d6=55) 

Everybody: 
[sblock=Badguy Conditions]
Rho Appears to be 60-70% dead
Feral Appears to be 50% dead
Bear Appears to be 50% dead
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 9, 2009)

Slightly shocked at seeing a green colored dragon burst from the woods before him and descend on the group, Chevik quickly scans his mind for what he knows about green dragons of this size and tries to jump out of the way of the cloud of gas descending on him, Araneil, and the elven mage.

[sblock=OOC]Chevik is wearing a Necklace of Adaptation. Would that stop this gas attack also? Just checking...

Here are my rolls for Knowledge Arcana (66 result), Lore (50), Reflex Save (33)  So if the Necklace doesn't work I'll take full Acid - 10 from my ring [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 9, 2009)

Refl Save for the Acid: 1d20+13=29 (I take -10 from that due to Acid resistance 10... so 45 Dmg)

Arineil glows bright with her golden aura.... she is now relentless in her attacks on Rho... she only takes a split second to try and dodge some of the acidic gas sprayed onto her as she takes a five foot step south west to face Rho once more.... "No this one is NOT done having his ass handed to him.. I promise you that.." Arineil utters as she shrugs off the pain of the gas as she gives Rho another full barrage of slashes from her Kornnia.... Arineil would ask for healing but that was not her way.... she knew it would not be a fair fight if she got help with healing and Rho did not... she wanted this to be her most valorous fight to date, Heironeous had blessed her and she was to show him what she could do.... she wanted to FEEL Rho's heart stop beating before her eyes.....

[sblock=ActionsFive foot step southwest to face Rho once more
Full Round Attack (with -20 to AC and +20 to attack) 1d20+61=72, 1d20+56=58, 1d20+51=54, 1d20+46=61
Damage Respectively: 2d4+27=33, 2d4+27=34, 2d4+27=30, 2d4+27=31
Holy Damage Respectively: 2d6=7, 2d6=7, 2d6=7, 2d6=4

EDIT: Note those attacks and damage should be TWO higher as I forgot I'm at +4 str from the half-celestial template at the moment... sorry it's new to me so I completely forgot it... 

The Attacks to hit totals are as follows: 74, 60, 56, 63
And Damage totals are as follows: 35, 36, 32, 33

Again sorry about this...[/sblock]
[sblock=Specials]HP: 175 / 363, AC: 28, SR 40, DR 8/-, See Invis. DarkVision 60 ft, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked by anything with less than 14 rogue levels, Immune to Criticals, Freedom of Movement from Ring) Rage Rounds: 13/14 Bonus: +4 Str [34] (+12) +4 Con [32] (+11) -2 AC (Already figured in this round) Bloodline Rounds: 9/10 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 10, 2009)

Silivrenniel tried to remove herself from the path of the noxious vapors, but a Dragon joining the fight was too much of a distraction as it is. The Elven mage was well versed in a lot of languages since her training with her master so many years ago. She now hissed a reply with her skin still burning from the acidic vapors.

[sblock=Draconic]Joining the losing side is not common for a creature of your intellect.[/sblock]

Silivrenniel was well versed in all manner of lore, Green Dragons making no exception. She knew the beast was old and strong, and was prepared to secure herself against it's attacks.

"Will healing be dispatched soon or must I do everything myself?" The Elven spellcaster asked her allies with an obviously disgruntled tone, while clenching the spot where acid had irritated her skin severely.

[sblock]
*Hit Points: 34/181 AC: 25 Touch AC: 14 Flat-footed: 21* *Spell Resistance: 18* (Robe), *Evasion* (ring)

*Immunity:* fire, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, critical hits, flanking

Posesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) 

Reflex Save: 13+15=28, takes 22.5 damage due to Evasion. Knowledge: Arcana: 16+37=53 (knows everything) edited for wrong use of evasion.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

(OOC - Myth, unless you have Improved Evasion, you either take full damage or no damage from area blasts. Only Improved Evasion gives you half damage on a failed save.)

Sigil scowls on seeing that her foes appear strong enough to resist her cursebolts. She could keep pelting them, but it might be wiser to help in other ways, as the others with her seem adept at doing damage.

With that in mind, she swoops down to touch Adamas' shoulder. Keeping a wary eye on the bear, she says gently, "Lets get you out of here."

Sparkles of light enfold them both. Adamas seems to vanish completely, but Sigil remains where she was, hovering just in front of the might bear defenseless!

(Move: Fly down to space adjacent to Adamas. Standard: Make touch "attack" in conjunction with Flee The Scene to teleport him out. Touch: 26 Roll Lookup  Defense casting of Flee The Scene (DC 24 for 4rth level spell equivalent: 24! Roll Lookup  ) Though since a bear doesn't threaten the area around it when it grapples, defensive casting may not be necessary. Destination square: the space underneath and to the right of V on the map, so that Rho's bulk gives some visual cover and stops the bear from charging us again, and so V is giving some cover from Feral dude.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 5-
Currently To Act: Raven, Adamas, Silivrenniel, Oroz, Chevik

Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Feral 18A
Rho 18B
Bear 13
Raven 12
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
D - 5
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======c========
==S33*G*===2==========
===33===A===========
======11DDD==v======
======11DDD===mg====
=====o==DDD=========
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@ R@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1=Rho(Large)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large)
S=Sabastian (Unconscious)
g=Sigil
*g*=Image of Sigil
A=Celestial Arineil
m=Adamas(the Myth)
v=Silivrenniel
o=Oroz 
c=Chevik
R=Raven
D=GREEN DRAGON(50' in air!)*
[/sblock]

Sigil swoops down to land by the bear, narrowly avoiding its tentacle as the thing snaps at her.   As she moves close enough to grab Adamas and teleport him to safety, she notes something strangely familiar about the 'tentacle' when it snaps past her.

Over in the center of the clearing, facing Rho, Arineil unleashes with her mighty falchion, empowered by the heart-wrenching pain of Oroz and the immortal power of Heironeous.  Her blade crashes through several of the warrior's magical defenses, but ultimately his magics keep him relatively safe, with the Celestial only managing to connect solidly with a single blow...though that one blow strikes deeply.

Realizing he is alone in the bears grasp now, Sabastian stabs at it repeatedly, hoping to make it rethink it's grasp - But the angered bear ignores the minor scratches and angrily mauls the man into unconsciousness before turning his anger on the Warlock who stole the rest of his dinner.

Rho grimaces, one hand going to the deep gash Arineil has just opened in his abdomen, and coming away wet with blood. "Woman, you have no idea whom you're facing.  I don't know how you ascended, but NOBODY beats me!"  He flings his hand out, his blood flying towards Sigil and coalescing into a quintet of magical darts and two rays of pulsing light, resembling a pair of snakes as they strike at the celestial woman.  The missiles and one snake manage to breach her magical resistance as Rho strikes once again with his giant staff.  As he assaults her, he shouts instructions to his companions.
[sblock=draconic]"AUST, Do something about those damned mages or get over here and help me!  Cieryl, Shake's been feebleminded, can you fix it?"[/sblock]
Laughing as his staff connects repeatedly with the Celestial's form, Rho taunts the woman "You are far too reckless to be a true warrior." Though he sneers cockily at her, his hand moves once again to his bloody side as he winces in pain.

The feral man nods at Rho, then winks at Silivrenniel "Later babe".  He holds up a Rod in one hand, channeling magic into it as he dashes towards Chevik.  The feral's knee connects solidly wth the priests groin and before the poor man can recover, the Feral is gone again, 

[sblock=ooc]
The bear takes one attack as Sigil approaches, but misses.  
[sblock=Shayuri]
I've been randomly rolling each round and you drew the lucky straw.  Up close, Sigil recognizes the tentacle-like appendage protruding from the beast as that of a Choker.. Why or how a choker's arm is melded onto a shape-shifted bear, however, is another mystery.
[/sblock]
Also, a note about your placement - The dragon is 50' in the air(As noted on the map), so won't be blocking any line of sight.  Fortunately though, it doesn't matter as the bear spent his turn attacking Sabastian and then your image, just something to keep in mind.

Arineil hits three times, but Greater Blink stops two of them.  Rho takes 42.

Sabastian Attacks vs bear (1d20+47=52, 1d20+42=60, 1d20+37=57, 1d20+3=18) *That last one should be +32, the 2 got cut off, so it's actually AC 47*.
Sabastian Damage (1d6+10=12, 1d6+10=12, 1d6+10=14, 1d6+10=11) 
Bear takes 49 damage.  His corresponding actions are DM Fiat to remove Sabastian from the encounter without killing him, and then attack the image (Which does nothing, really).  *Note: Yes, his actions are also out of order, as he is supposed to go after Rho/Feral, this is simply for descriptive purposes*

Rho casts[sblock=spellcraft DC 23]
Greater Arcane Fusion to use Arcane Fusion and Ray of the Python
The Arcane Fusion is used for another Ray of the Python and a Magic Missile.[/sblock]

SR vs Arineil (1d20+22=41, 1d20+22=23, 1d20+22=42) magic Missile and Ray#2 beat the SR.
Arineil is affected by Ray of the Python(See later).
Magic Missile vs Arineil (5d4+5=19) 
Rho's Counter-Attack vs Arineil (1d20+26=42, 1d20+26=27, 1d20+26=41, 1d20+21=34, 1d20+16=34, 1d20+11=18) 
Rho's damage vs Arineil (3d6+25=36) Rho's Damage vs Arineil (Cont) (3d6+25=33, 3d6+25=33, 3d6+25=35) 
137 damage from physical attacks (DR allready factored in)

Feral casts[sblock=Spellcraft DC 16]
 True Strike, Quickened via the rod[/sblock]
Feral attack vs Chevik (1d20+39=48, 1d8+23=28)Ferals Pain Touch (1d8+2=5) 33 damage and stun/paralysis(See below)

[sblock=Player Info this round]
Sabastian: Unconscious
Arineil: 156 damage. Ray of the python effects: May only make 1 attack per round, speed -10, may not make attacks of opportunity.  Each round after the first you are allowed a reflex save (DC 23) to negate the effects of the spell for that round.  lasts 1 minute.
Chevik: 33 damage, pending 2 fort saves(DC 35, vs stunning & Paralyzation)
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 12, 2009)

Chevik is content to take the blow from the feral man has he runs by, hoping to soon be free from these miscreants. Incanting a spell Chevik calls out over the field of battle: "Vigoratus Acervus". With that pronouncement, wounds heal all over the bodies of his companions, new and old, and Chevik looks to move himself a little further from the feral man. 

[sblock=Combat Actions]Cast Mass Heal, targeting Arineil, Adamas, Sila, and Chevik

It will heal 210 pts of damage per character (Chevik is +1 CL on Conjuration (Healing) spells)

Saves vs Stun (46) & Para (38)

Then move 5' to the right/"south" diagonally & 25' "south"

========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX===========v===
==S33G===2==========
===33===A===========
======11DDD=========
======11DDD===mg====
=====o==DDD=========
============c=======[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Info]Analyze Dweomer: Duration 19rds

Daily Buffs:
Divine Insight (SC): 1hr/lvl - +15 Insight bonus to single skill check then discharged
Greater Magic Weapon: 1hr/lvl - +5 Enhancement bonus to Mace
Nondetection: 1hr/lvl (DC35 to overcome)
Conviction (SC): 10min/lvl - +5 Morale bonus to all Saves
Lore of the Gods - Extended: 10min/lvl - +10 Insight bonus to all Knowledge checks
Spell Resistance: 32 (Persisted with Divine Metamagic)
Bless: +1 Morale to Attacks and Save vs Fear - 20 min

Permanent Effects:
See Invisibility 120'
Comprehend Languages

HP: 208
AC: 34, Touch: 19, FF: 29
SR: 32
Energy Resist: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic - 10

Darkvision 60' [/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 12, 2009)

"Hey guys can I get a little help here?" From the clutches of the slobering beast masquerading as a bear comes the calm composed voice of Damian. "I would really appreciate it if some one could do something about that light in the woods. I find it hard to fight effectively with it. Oh this?" He motions to the bear creature holding him. "It's nothing, hardly worth my notice. In fact if that light goes out it dies." He pauses for a moment as if he's trying to remember something."OH! And that dragon has shield other cast on himself and has been taking damage for someone here. He's also easly annoyed." Damian calmly and leisurely takes an arm out of the bear's grip and flips off the dragon before sliding out of the bears grasp entirely.

[sblock=occ]Damian moves forward 40 feet, putting him 5 feet into the woods, he then casts benign transposition on Sabastion. Sabastion wakes up 5 feet in the woods. I forgot to roll a spellcraft against the dragon, a while back so i hope that you let me do it now, 1d20+7=17 i just made it, plzzzzz can i have it? Well i didn't hear a no. 
also because of my readied actionlast round I should be right before the dragon
Damian 141/161 hp ac 24 +1 dodge vs bear, +3 ac vs spells, 20% concelment immune to crits, improved uncanny dodge(11lvsR), FREEDOM OF MOVEMENT.
Attack +33(20bab +11 str +1 weapon focus, +1 weapon)*divine power
Damage 2d6+17 +10d6 sneak
saves fort 28 Ref 32 will 25 evasion, mettle and I reroll 1's on saves
expended a 1 lv sorc slot, 1 charge divine power, 1 charge force orb
AND I HAVE A MODERATE GOOD AURA....[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 12, 2009)

Adamas - HP: 107/243 - AC: 39
F: 21 R: 21 W: 12

Surprised by the complete lack of a slathering beast feasting on his delicate elven flesh, Adamas takes only a moment to gather his bearings and rush in at the largest of the foes, his hand-and-a-half sword of frost out in a flash.

Charging Rho (I'm assuming I'll take an AoO, AC Drops to 37) with Holy Frosted Adamantine +40 1d10 + 1d6 (Frost) + 2d6 (Holy) + 24 (Crit Threat Range 17-20x2 (I'd roll myself but Invisible Castle is down for me right now (Oh, and I just noticed an Epic Fail of mine))).

Edit: Invisible Castle Running: Attack of 59 for 36 Damage. Critical Threat: Confirmation of 48. Included in the 36 was 1 damage of Holy and 3 Frost Damage. If the critical confirms it's an additional 27 damage (just the d10+24). Phew. Also, in my IC Rolls I had it at +20 Damage, forgetting I was two-handing the sword (which is why my AC is lowered).


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 13, 2009)

The Elven Archmage breathed a sigh of relief as the cool divine energies of healing magic washed over her body and healed the bruises, claw marks and burnt skin. She nodded at Chevik and eyed the situation - via the use of some mediocre spells, now the bear found itself without pray, and the Adamus lad had managed to vent some of his battle rage on Rho.

Now that she had been healed, the mage decided it would be best to remove herself from the immediate vicinity. She ran north, while eying the battlefield.

Silivrenniel concluded that the two melee fighters would be capable of dealing with the severely injured enemy, and decided to focus on the monk before he had another chance of targeting some of her human ally's vital spots. "Now now, you should not leave a lady so rudely."

The thrill of battle had overwhelmed Sila - having spent the last several years in quiet seclusion, this was more excitement than she had for all the years since her last adventure, before delving in the mysteries of High Arcana. 

Silivrenniel reached in her spell component pouch and retrieved a small a small white ceramic cone. With haste, she cast her empowering spell yet again, and then lift her right hand, channeling arcane energy trough it and trough the silver rod in her left. 

Oroz's blessing was giving her a sharper aim, better judgment and impossible clairvoyance.

Out of her finger, shot out an orange and yellow ray of fire, targeting the feral man's exposed right side.

[sblock]*Hit Points: 181/181 AC: 5/25 Touch AC: 14 Flat-footed: 21* *Spell Resistance: 18* (Robe), *Evasion* (ring)

*Immunity:* fire, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, critical hits, flanking

Possesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) 

*Caster Level:* 18 + 3 (Spell Power) + 1 (Ioun stone) + 2 (robe)  + 4 (Energy Penetration: Fire) + 2 (Spell Enhancer) = *24*_(base)_/*26*_(vs SR only)_/*30*_(Fire vs SR)

_ *Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 13 (Int) + 2 (Energy Focus: Fire) + 1 (Spell Focus: Evocation/Conjuraton) + 1 (Spell Enhancer)
*
Summary of this round: Polar Ray* (Enhanced, Empowered) vs Feral, using Oroz's gift, -20 AC for this round: Ranged touch attack: 2+26=28 24d6 Polar ray: 91 x 1.5 empower: 136 damage

 *Spell DC:* no save
*Caster Level: *30 (SR check: 1d20+30=46)

* Actions:
*none

*Casts:* Spell Enhancer (swift action) => Polar Ray which is also empowered by the Rod of Metamagic Empower. Targets the Feral.

*
Greater Blink:* 19/22 rounds

*Spells Used:* Assay Spell Resistance 2/3, Meteor Swarm SLA 2/2, Energy Admixtured (cold) Cone of Cold 1/2, Rod of Greater Empower - 3/3, Spell Enhancer 2/3, Polar Ray

This is where Sila moves to:

========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======c====v===
==S33*G*===2==========
===33===A===========
======11DDD=========
======11DDD===mg====
=====o==DDD=========
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 16, 2009)

Oroz feels the rage deep inside him take root as his fight against the dark winged man became drawn out. His control slips as he attacks his opponent with new vigor.

[sblock=OOC] Oroz will rage and frenzy and then full round Rho with full power attack and Inspire Recklessness.

He attacks Rho with Attacks (+46, +46, +41, +36, +31) Hitting ACs of 63, 66, 62, 39, and 40.

Confirm Crit (+46) of 65.

Damage Rolls = 1d6+81 dealing 85, 84 (336 if confirm), 85, 83, and 85 damage.

*Edit* I forgot the +2 damage from his Inspire Recklessness so the damage totals should be 87, 86 (344 if Confirm), 87, 85, and 87 damage.

Combat Stats: 
Ref: +15
Fort: +32
Will: +12
AC: 17 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor + 5 Deflection + 7 Shield - 20 Inspire Recklessness
HP: 295 + 25 Temperary HP
Immune to Crits, Evasion
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=Initiative]
-Round 6-
Currently To Act: Sigil, Arineil
Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Feral 18A
Rho 18B
Bear 13
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
Raven 5a
D - 5b
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
1*======-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======c====v===
==R==G===2==========
========A===========
======33============
======33m======g====
=====o==============
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@S@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1*=Dragon And Rho(20' in air, 150' NW of edge of map)
2=Feral
3=Bear(Large)
S=Sabastian (Unconscious)
g=Sigil
G=Image of Sigil(Dissapears on Sigils turn)
A=Celestial Arineil
m=Adamas(the Myth)
v=Silivrenniel
o=Oroz 
c=Chevik
R=Raven
[/sblock]

Adamas, finally finding himself free of the bear's clutches, roars in at Rho, his sword cleaving straight towards the large mans midsection, only to be stopped short as it sparks off Rho's magical shielding.  "Sit down, boy.  Mommy and daddy are having words." Rho growls at him, his staff barely missing Adamas.
His undoing, however, was in ignoring the fact that he was surrounded by enemies.  With a roar of anger, Oroz's pick lashes out, catching on Rho's shoulder and spinning him around.  Though Rho manages to pary most of the bird-man's thrusts, Oroz's pick breaks once through his defenses, burying itself deep into his side.  Rho drops to a knee, coughing up blood and looking around at the three surrounding him.

Meanwhile nearer the cabin, Silivrenniel unleashes a ray of seething flames upon the feral man, who manages to dive out of its way as the powerful ray lashes out into the woods, incinerating a tree instead.  "Lady?  All I see is a pointy-eared hedge-mage."

Raven swaps places with Sabastian, removing the unconscious man from harms way and putting himself right beside the bear.

With a roar, the dragon swoops low towards the bear, and just before he reaches the slobbering beast, magics coalesce and the bear and Rho swap places.  Grabbing the injured warrior, the huge green lifts him into the air, flying up and to the Northwest.  The Feral glances at them and then at the bear 
[sblock=draconic]"We can't leave Shake!"[/sblock]  

The bear, finding itself suddenly surrounded, snarls and looks around, it's eyes settling in on the prey that had just escaped it as it lashes out.


[sblock=ooc]
Adamas misses, but Oroz's crit hits (Barely).  Thats a freakin buttload of damage!
Rho's AoO (1d20+33=35, 3d6+33=49) He actually managed to miss Adamas with a roll of 2. 

The dragon uses fly-by attack to grab rho, with a quickened benign transposition switching Rho and the bear's places.
The bear gets a free attack due to sun school,
Bear's Sun School attack. (1d20+42=51, 1d8+28=33) He strikes Adamas for 33 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 16, 2009)

Arineil coughs once.. a mixture from what looks like green venom and crimson blood flows from her mouth with a spattering as she coughed... Rho's spell had effected her deeply.. slowing her to her very core yet without missing a beat she picked up her head and yelled to the dragon in it's native language.. 

"You best tend him well dragon... for when Rho and I meet again... I wish another challenging clash of might and will!" the barbarian barked as she took Korinna over her head once more and let the bear thing have what was coming to him... it... whatever it was....

[sblock=Actions]
Taking my one attack this round on Mr. Bearthing....
1d20+42=49 for 2d4+27=34[/sblock]

[sblock=SpecialsHP: 239/ 363, AC: 38, SR 40, DR 8/-, See Invis. DarkVision 60 ft, Uncanny Dodge (Dex to AC), Improved Uncanny Dodge (Can't be flanked by anything with less than 14 rogue levels, Immune to Criticals, Freedom of Movement from Ring) Rage Rounds: 12/14 Bonus: +4 Str [34] (+12) +4 Con [32] (+11) -2 AC (Already figured in this round) Bloodline Rounds: 8/10 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2009)

Sigil watches the dragon and Rho fly away, then scowls and whirls, aiming her wand at the quick feral man! A sickly green blast of eldritch energy leaps from it and crackles across the space between them, then glances off to lash out at the bear as well!

(Chain Blast with Noxious. To hit feral: 43 for 38 damage. To hit bear: 33 for 25 damage (halved from 50). Roll Lookup Also Fort DC 28 or be Nauseated for 1 minute.)

[sblock=Combat Stuff]Sigil has the following stats:
AC 32, HP 182
DR 5/cold iron
Resistances: 10 fire, 10 cold
Darkvision 60'
See Invisible 120'
Foresight
+12 Luck bonus to Fort saves
Spell Turning from Ring
Freedom of Movement from triggered Contingency [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

[sblock=initiative]
-Round 6-
Currently To Act: Adamas, Silivrenniel, Oroz, Chevik, Raven
Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Sabastian 19
Feral 18A
Rho 18B
Bear 13
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
Raven 5a
D - 5b
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]
1*======-----========
========-----========
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======c====v===
==R=================
========A===========
======33============
======33m======g====
=====o==============
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@S@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1*=Dragon And Rho(20' in air, 140' NW of map edge)
2*=Feral(*Unseen*)
3=Bear(Large)
S=Sabastian (Unconscious)
g=Sigil
A=Celestial Arineil
m=Adamas(the Myth)
v=Silivrenniel
o=Oroz 
c=Chevik
R=Raven
[/sblock]

Sigils blast strikes true, arcing between the feral and the bear, the fey powers injuring each, though both resist the sickeneing after-effects.

The celestial woman manages to strike the bear once, her blade ripping his allready badly-injured flesh.

The feral monk takes a moment to look around, seeing two companions retreating and the bear surrounded, outnumbered, and unable to reason.  With a chop to the side of Arineil's neck, he leaps into the air and takes off to the north.  Though not as fast as the dragon, he dives behind the house and you loose sight of him.

Continuing to roar and slobber uncomprehendingly, the bear lashes out at those around it, teeth claws and tentacle biting fiercely into all nearby as the bear reels them in.

[sblock=ooc]
Sigil hits both targets, but they both make the fort save.
Fort saves vs nausea: Bear; Feral (1d20+38=54, 1d20+27=45) 
*NOTE: Eldritch chain doesn't use multiple damage rolls, only multiple attack rolls.  Each secondary target takes half the damage _dealt to the first target_(Complete arcane pg 133).  Feral takes 38, bear takes 19.

The Feral uses his last quickened true strike and Feral Attacks Arineil (1d20+39=55, 1d8+23=24).  He hits for 24 damage(16 after DR) and Stunned/Paralyzed saves, then flies out of sight, dropping somewhere behind the cabin. (Arineil doesn't get an AoO due to the ray of the python, though you do make your reflex save now to see if you get to avoid the effects of the ray for a turn.)

The bear splits its attacks.  Claw/claw vs Arineil, Claw/claw vs Oroz, Bite/Tentacle vs Adamas.
2 Claws vs Arineil (1d20+42=55, 1d20+42=52, 1d8+28=35, 1d8+28=31) Two hits for 27/23(After DR).
2 Claws vs Oroz (1d20+42=47, 1d20+42=50, 1d8+28=34, 1d8+28=32) Both hit, 34/32 damage.
Bite/Tentacle vs Adamas (1d20+37=57, 1d20+37=46, 2d6+16=23, 2d6+16=24) Confirm Bite Crit vs Adamas (1d20+37=53) 
Bite crits for 46 damage, Tentacle hits for 24.
Improved Grab means..
Bear's Grapple checks (Adamas, Oroz, Oroz, Arineil, Arineil) (1d20+46=53, 1d20+46=53, 1d20+46=52, 1d20+46=59, 1d20+46=57) 
Then, the bear makes another attack...
Bite vs Oroz (1d20+37=45, 2d6+16=23) Another hit for 23 more damage.

*YES, the bear took 2 bites, 4 claws, and a tentacle attack.  You'll find out how later.

[sblock=PC Status summary]
Adamas: 70 damage, Grapple checks vs 53
Oroz: 66 damage, two Grapple checks vs 53, 52.
Arineil: 66 damage(After DR), Grapple checks auto-suceed due to Freedom, Reflex save(DC 23) vs Ray of the python, fort save(DC 35) vs Stunned (Paralyze stopped by Freedom of Movement)
*Also, I realized that Arineil's freedom of movement should prevent the -10 movement speed penalty from the ray, but you still need the save for the other penalties*

*NOTE: The next person to roll an attack against the Feral must use the LOWER of their strength or dexterity modifier on the attack roll.
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 18, 2009)

Oroz Struggles against the bear, but is unable to break free from its mighty grip.

[sblock=ooc] 
Grapple Checks (43, 51) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

1d20+28=44(Fort Stun), 1d20+28=37(Fort Paralyze), 1d20+13=32(Refl Ray Save)

Arineil seems the shake the rays venom attack off for now as she is assaulted by the bear form once.. then twice and once scooped up into the bears arm she scrambles from the massive hairy arms with ease and an ominous chuckle.... "fool... no mortal coil can hold me..." she barks with a sideways grin of victory... Arineil readied herself for a full on attack the bear form almost completely ignoring the sharp pain in the back of her neck....


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 18, 2009)

Oroz starts shaking uncontrollably as he kicks and flails, raining down untrained yet still powerful blows onto his foe almost unintentionally as he resists his captor. Looking around, the faces of his new companions and foes seem to twist as his vision blurs. They begin forming into the faces of the risen corpses of his loved ones. He begins screaming, a mixture of rage and sorrow, until he looks once again upon the bear grabbing him, not seeing the creature before him, but the necromancer who defiled his home. 

"YOU WILL DIE HERE YOU MONSTER! THEY SHALL BE AVENGED!" 

[sblock=ooc] 
Grapple Checks (43, 51) 

Oroz attacks unarmed in the grapple. He uses full power attack and inspire recklessness.

Attacks (+34,+34,+29,+24,+19) Hits 54 (44 on the Crit Confirm) , 50, 38, 31, 25.

Damage = 43, 41 (82), 43, 42, 42 

Combat Stats: 
Ref: +15
Fort: +32
Will: +12
AC: 11 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor + 5 Deflection + 7 Shield - 20 Inspire Recklessness - 4 for Frenzying - 2 For Raging
HP: 250 + 80 For Raging
Immune to Crits, Evasion 

*Edit* Just in case anyone gets confused, yes I am taking the -4 penalty to deal normal damage on an unarmed attack. If I ever deal subduel, I will specify it in the damage, so if I don't I am defaulting to normal damage. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2009)

Adamas - HP: 173/243 - AC: 38
F: 21 R: 21 W: 12

Finding his current situation almost comical, Adamas hopes that his attempts to escape this beasts grasp could be aided by the fact that he's also occupied with two others. Hopefully though, with the Bear's allies all fleeing, all of Adamas' allies will be focusing on this unfortunate creature.

I know it's in vain because I can't beat a 53, but Grapple Checks of 49, 29, 21, 30.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 18, 2009)

Silivrenniel sighed and sulked at the retreat of the prodigy of War, and later the monk that had insulted her. She contemplated chasing after one or the other, but decided to stay with the group and assist them first.

"Enough of this beast." she barked out with anger, and raised her hands towards the bear. "AVRENGIS!" she shouted, the word of power manifesting a fearsome invisible force inside it's head.

[sblock]*Hit Points: 181/181 AC: 25/25 Touch AC: 14 Flat-footed: 21* *Spell Resistance: 18* (Robe), *Evasion* (ring)

*Immunity:* fire, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, critical hits, flanking

Possesses Darkvision 60ft, Arcane sight (via Permanency) See Invisibility (via Permanency) Tongues (via Permanency) 

*Caster Level:* 18 + 3 (Spell Power) + 1 (Ioun stone) + 2 (robe)  + 4 (Energy Penetration: Fire) = *22*_(base)_/*24*_(vs SR only)_/*28*_(Fire vs SR)

_ *Spell DC:* 10 + Spell Level + 13 (Int) + 2 (Energy Focus: Fire) + 1 (Spell Focus: Evocation/Conjuraton)

* Summary of this round: Power Word: Stun* vs Bear

 *Spell DC:* no save
*Caster Level: *SR not needed vs bear

* Actions:
*none

*Casts:* *Power Word: Stun* (question, the range is 25+ 11 x 5 ft, can the spell potentially reach the Feral? I'm not targetting him, just asking)
*
Greater Blink:* 18/22 rounds

*Spells Used:* Assay Spell Resistance 2/3, Meteor Swarm SLA 2/2, Energy Admixtured (cold) Cone of Cold 1/2, Rod of Greater Empower - 3/3, Spell Enhancer 2/3, Polar Ray, Power Word: Stun[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 18, 2009)

Seeing his companions once again struggling against the ferocity of the drow/bear creature, Chevik puts the fleeing enemies out of his mind. Looking up at the sky he declaims: "Cometes cado!" The sky immediately responds with a screech as a small object comes streaking from the sky to slam the ground just behind the bear creature. It sends a shudder throughout the clearing and debir and a shockwave shooting into and at the bear. 
[sblock=Combat actions]Chevik casts Cometfall from Spell compendium.

5' radius burst centered on the square to the top left of the bear (where non of the companions are/will be even if grappled) so that only the bear is caught in the effect.

Reflex save DC 25; On fail full damage + bear is knocked prone; on save 1/2 damage & no prone

51 Damage; 25 on save. And the 10' square is covered in dense rubble (DMG pg90)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Info]Analyze Dweomer: Duration 18rds

Daily Buffs:
Divine Insight (SC): 1hr/lvl - +15 Insight bonus to single skill check then discharged
Greater Magic Weapon: 1hr/lvl - +5 Enhancement bonus to Mace
Nondetection: 1hr/lvl (DC35 to overcome)
Conviction (SC): 10min/lvl - +5 Morale bonus to all Saves
Lore of the Gods - Extended: 10min/lvl - +10 Insight bonus to all Knowledge checks
Spell Resistance: 32 (Persisted with Divine Metamagic)
Bless: +1 Morale to Attacks and Save vs Fear - 20 min

Permanent Effects:
See Invisibility 120'
Comprehend Languages

HP: 208
AC: 34, Touch: 19, FF: 29
SR: 32
Energy Resist: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic - 10

Darkvision 60' [/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 19, 2009)

With movement that shows balance, speed, agility and skill Damian dances around the bear sliding over under and around all attacks against him by the bear. With out a sound he moves in to the place that Oroz was before the creature pulled him in. Attacking mirror to Arineil, making two quick attacks that strike at what would be vital locations on a bear, before dashing out of the beast's reach.

[sblock=combat] Damian spring attacks the bear, moving to where Oroz was to flank with Arineil. Using bounding assult to make two attacks. The attack rolls are 1d20+35=41, 1d20+30=34 and damage 3d6+17=28, 3d6+17=30 the extra d6 is from merciful i forgot about it i never turned it off. i won't roll sneak because i'm pretty sure it's immune but because of my class abilities and feats it takes 2 strength damage per hit even if it's immune  Damian then continues his movement to 2 spaces lower on the map. Oh ya 1d20+13=33 his dance roll so as a nat 20 that makes a 53 DANCE CHECK!!! as he moves also move slilent 1d20+61-5=69 -5 for moveing less then full movment but more then half, i rolled the wrong modifier just before that


Damian 141/161 hp ac 24 +1 dodge vs bear, +3 ac vs spells, 20% concelment immune to crits, improved uncanny dodge(11lvsR), FREEDOM OF MOVEMENT.
Attack +35(20bab +11 str +1 weapon focus, +1 weapon +2 flanking)*divine power
Damage 3d6+17 +10d6 sneak non-leathal
saves fort 28 Ref 32 will 25 evasion, mettle and I reroll 1's on saves
expended a 1 lv sorc slot, 1 charge divine power, 1 charge force orb
AND I HAVE A MODERATE GOOD AURA.... AND ONE HELL OF A DANCER![/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2009)

[sblock=initiative]
*NOTE: We are currently out of initiative unless any pcs decide to chase the dragon/try to find the feral*
-Round 7-
Currently To Act: Sigil, Arineil *OPTIONAL*
Initiative Order:
Sigil 24
Arineil 21
Feral 18A
Rho 18B
Adamas 11a
Silivrenniel 11b
Oroz 10
Chevik 9
Raven 5a
D - 5b
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
1*======-----========
========-----========
========-----========
===XX===-----========
===XX======c====v===
==R=================
========A===========
======33============
======33m======g====
=====o==============
====================
====================
====================
====================
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
@@@@S@@@@@@@@@
Legend: 
= 5' square
@ Forest
- Building(Cabin)
X=Fire
1*=Dragon And Rho(20' in air, ~1000' N of map edge)
2*=Feral(*Unseen*)
3=Bear(Large)
S=Sabastian (Unconscious)
g=Sigil
A=Celestial Arineil
m=Adamas(the Myth)
v=Silivrenniel
o=Oroz 
c=Chevik
R=Raven[/sblock]


As Adamas once more tries to escape the grasp of his furry nemesis, Silivrenniel assaults the bears mind.. but to no avail, as the beast seems unphased.

Also held tightly in the bear's clutches, Oroz tries a different approach as his fury overwhelms him, lashing out with his fists, landing several solid strikes upon the bear.  The blows come at a price, however, as the man leaves himself relatively undefended against the bears teeth, which clamp down solidly on Oroz's arm.  It is unable to maintain it's grip, however, as Chevik's comet strikes the bear's head, and it falls atop Oroz, dead.  Slowly the bears form melts away, leaving a strangely garbed, dead choker wearing a feathered hat and masterfully crafted breast plate with numerous archaic sigils upon it.

Raven looks around but there are no other targets within his range, so he approaches the dead thing carefully, lest it get up again.

Off to the northwest, the dragon continues his high-speed retreat.


[sblock=ooc] 
Myth: A spell can reach anybody within its range, provided you can see where you're targeting it.  Any spell that has to be targetted requires line of sight, and the Feral is on the opposite side of the building, somewhere in the forest.

Oroz hits the bear four times, critting once(total damage .  The bear takes a single AoO vs Oroz's unarmed strikes, Bear Bite (1d20+37=48, 2d6+16=22)  hitting for 22 damage.

At this point, the bear had 16 HP.  Even if it succeeded on its save against Cheviks comet it dies.  So it dies.
[sblock=Roronoa]
Will save Vs Frenzy (1d20+14=34) You manage to stop frenzying with a nat-20, so no need to kill your companions.
[/sblock]

We're out of initiative unless anybody plans on chasing after either the fleeing dragon (Who is aprox. a thousand feet away), or the Feral (Who dissapeared behind the building).
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2009)

Sigil whirls and flies up higher to see over the building, hoping to verify that the feral one isn't still lurking nearby, ready to pounce!

(move action to fly up 15'...if she can't see him then, she'll do a double move, and fly 30' over towards the cabin, still trying to make visual contact)


----------



## Rathan (Jun 21, 2009)

Arineil looks about her situation.. her still pumped with the rage of her barbarian ancestors as she drew back her blade in a hawk fighting stance and the end of her narrow pink lips curled upwards into a half-grin.... She showed Heironeous, regardless of the help not asked for that she was too be the one left standing while her adversaries were left dead or in need of carrying from her mortal rage.... as her blood calmed her body went weak yet as she dropped to one knee.. Korinna she held high in guard unwavering though.... a slow rolling chuckle past her lips for a time before she rose to her feet once more and whirled up to look into the sky before bellowing a long and frightening word..... 

RHO!" she barked long and loud in the midst of her allies before slumping to a seated position in the blood soaked dirt beneath her feet.... slowly the angelic wings faded from her back as did her golden aura.... she was left with tears of joy and honor that slowly rolled down her face as her God had finally tapped her true power... she would never forget this day.. nor the creature that pulled the will to strive to be something she was not ready to be from within her very soul.....

EDIT: Arineil looks over to Chevik and nods to the man a bit.... then looks down to her wounds and smiles to the cleric..... I could use a bit of healing before we move on my friend.... Heironeous can only bless me so much..... the woman laughs softly as she limps over to Chevik in hopes he can help her....

[sblock=Current HP173 / 363[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 21, 2009)

Oroz's hands gripped tightly around the dead chokers neck even after its grip on him slipped away. Still seeing the source of his eternal torment in his grasp, he squeezed tightly on the dead creatures windpipe until a horrific snap could be heard as the deceased monster's spine snapped into tiny pieces. The sound pulled Oroz out of his haze as he shook his head and rolled onto his hands and knees, the small corpse on him flopping off to the side as he took a moment to regain his awareness. He had not slain his lifetime enemy. Only a nobody that had done nothing but be in the wrong place at the wrong time. While he had no quarrles over the beings intent to kill his new found companions, he acknowledged that the rage deep inside of him was getting worse and worse. If he did not find the necromancer soon, he may lose his humanity.

"So now that thats dealt with, shall we be off?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 21, 2009)

Adamas dusts himself off like he hadn't just been manhandled by a makeshift choker-bear for the last minute, his very life nearly squeezed out. With a heavy sigh and a slight shaking of his head he mutters to him, "I've been gone for too long. I'm green." His swords sheathed, he looks around at the others, some worse for wear, some filled with battlelust and zeal. "You've all done well. Many thanks," he looks directly at Sigil when he speaks the last bit.


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 22, 2009)

Chevik waits for Arineil to arrive at his location and quietly says: "Vigoratus," and smiles at his friend. "Rest a moment Arineil, I will return to check on you." With that Chevik moves off to go examine the corpse of the shapeshifter with the others gathering now. 

"I have an enchantment on me right now that will allow me to quickly identify items of use on this vile creature, if you will all give me a moment..."

[sblock=Actions]Chevik casts Heal on Arineil, healing 200 pts of damage. 

I have Analyze Dweomer running right now for another 17 rounds to identify the creature's magic items[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2009)

Sigil flies around for a few moments in search of the Feral as the others maintain a vigilant lookout from ground level, but he is not seen again, it is presumed that he ran off through the forest.  Chevik moves to the choker/drow/bear and studies its gear.  The feathered hat is a simple hat of disguise - likely the reason he appeared to be a drow in the first place - the breastplate is the only other magic found, but its power is both phenomenal and evil, leaving Chevik with a moderate headache and dizziness once he has finished analyzing it.

[sblock=OOC]
The breastplate is +5, Wild Mithril Breastplate with the following powers stacked on top: +5 Mighty Fist, +6 Con, +6 Str, +4 Protection, +4 Natural Armor, +5 Resistance, Haste(as boots.   All of its powers remained functional while the choker was shapeshifted, though the hat's powers did not.
The breastplate also has a moderate aura of evil.
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2009)

If Silivrenniel still needed to breathe, she would have exhaled deeply with relief. The short Elven Mage looked around and made sure there were no more lurking enemies, before she spoke out. "You are free to come out now old man. There is no more threat of violence for the time being."

The hairs on the back of her neck were raised with goosebumps, thanks to the arcane power still surging throughout the Archmage's body. She looked around, eying her new found companions in arms and nodded: "Thank you all for showing such resolve and intolerance to intimidation. Now, I would need to know more before we set out on errands."

She turned towards the fierce woman in armour, before heading towards the cabin. "Arineil was it? What happened to you while fighting this so called "son of War"? Is this celestial transformation a skill you already possessed? Or was it something new you gained just now?"

Silivrenniel was not one to give trust easily, and she needed some answers. She now intended on learning as much as she could from the old man, especially about her heritage and latent abilities.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 23, 2009)

Arineil turned to face Silivrenniel once standing to an upright position once more to address her... a smirk played on her lips as she through back to the incredible rush she felt as Heironeous blessed her with his heavenly touch.....

Yes Arineil is my name.. and you are the sun magus yes?" the barbarian asked she was quiet literally never paid the woman one iota of attention in the battle that just commenced.. she was too transfixed on Rho to pay her any mind at all... 

"First you must understand I fight not for myself... nor for anyone else by his lord and almighty Heironeous.... I am his arm and his is my everything... has has shaped me into what I am and what I am capable of doing to this very day.... and today he blessed with his a small portion of his awesome power... that is the best way I can describe what happened earlier in simple spoken word.... this is something very new to me... and to be honest... slightly overwhelming... I have not been able to stop to stead flow of tears of joy sense I came out of my feral rage....... Arineil said as she wiped yet another tear from her eyes as he paused in speaking a moment....

Heironeous has told me himself I am destined for greatness if I made the right decisions... today I do believe I took the right first step in allowing me to live my dream of becoming a living avatar of his almighty himself..... Arineil added as she went silent... this was the most she had spoken to anyone strange to her in a VERY long time.. yet with her new-found powers somehow this didn't seem strange anymore...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2009)

Sigil lands gracefully and nods at Adamas, acknowledging his thanks.

"No sign of the wild man. I think he ran off after Rho and the dragon."

She eyes Arineil with curiosity and listens to her explanation of herself and what happened to her. When it's over she puts her wand away and smiles at the others.

"I don't think we've had a chance for proper introductions. You may call me Sigil."

With that, Sigil spares a glance to the old man's house, wondering if he'll come back out...or if he's said all he means to.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2009)

Silivrenniel observed Arineil with her usual discerning stare, eying her from toes to head. They were both blond and green eyed, but that was where the similarities would end - the female warrior was much taller and of a very muscular frame, and wore her straight hair loose. Sila subconsciously felt up the tight bun of hair on the back of her head. _"Her hair is so shiny. These human women have much vigor in their early years."_ 

"I am a Wizard and the sun is the main target of my research and fascination, so I would say the answer to your question is "yes". However I have no knowledge of why the old man that summoned us here would call me "The Sunkeeper". - Silivrenniel paused and looked to the sky, her emerald eyes seeking the light of the sun as she spoke of it. - I do intend to find out though, especially after i saw this Rho and his skill in battle, and your own peculiar boost of divine power. I am well versed in religious lore and i must say, the blessings you have received are most unique. Even the grandest Paladins have not seen such attention by their deity, at least to my knowledge."

The slender Elven maiden looked around at the others. "You seem to know the kind healer already. Have you two adventured before?"

Silivrenniel paused and memories of her past adventures flooded her mind. Decades upon decades ago, she had traveled the planes with several groups - many of her former comrades were now dead, or old and gray with grandchildren in their lap.

As the other human female descended from they sky, the Elven Mage directed her gaze to her. She was of obvious sylvan descent, but the powers of eldritch magics had left their mark on her appearance as well, at least for Silivrenniel's trained eyes. Still, it was a pleasure to regard her grace and beauty, and the blue, green and aquamarine colours she had chosen for her attire reminded Silivrenniel of a refreshing forest or dew covered grass. "I am Silivrenniel Louet, although you can leave my human family name out if you wish." She then addressed Sigil in a language she was bound to understand.

[sblock=Sylvan]A pleasure it is to meet one of such ancient blood. I do not wish to intrude, but I can see the fey in your features.[/sblock]

[sblock] Knowledge: Religion check to see how much Sila knows about Heironeous and why he would grant Divine favor to Arineil. 7+37 = 44 [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 23, 2009)

Paladin... nay... I fear I am FAR from cocky enough to be a paladin.... they fight many times for pride and for rank.... I fight only for my almighty.... I am confidant in my skills as a warrior... despite Rho's words.... but I do not let it go to my head like a paladin would.... Arineil adds to the slender woman's comments not merely correcting her but more explaining how her through process' worked....... she turned to Sigil as she introduced her herself and took a slight bow to her..... "Well Met... I have not met a being of your kinda before I don't believe.... she uttered respectfully... then turned back to Silivrenniel

Chevik and I have adventured for many years now.... he has created many of my powerful magic items for me in our companionship.... she paused as that seemed to come out wrong..... she corrected  we are not together... together... Heironeous has not placed a suitable candidate for my romantic notions.... but I digress.... Heironeous told me I would meet a great man of knowledge and he would create many things for me.... and that he and I would have a task soon that would lead me to power, valor, and honor..... and thus.. here we are I presume....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2009)

Silivrenniel displayed a faint smile, her slightly glowing skin now becoming more apparent as she revealed her white teeth. "Ah yes, i had adventured with a Paladin of Torm almost a century ago. Very sturdy in character, but more in love with himself than with women. As a matter of fact, he loved his sword more than women as well. - the Elven woman grinned - I uh... - Silivrenniel stopped and wondered why for the sake of fire and sunlight was she revealing such personal information... She seemed to enjoy the up front talk with such an earthly person. It was a fact that most adventurers around her own level of aptitude were quite full of themselves. - I would know how it is to be depraved of intmiacy. The third story of my tower is not the best place to meet men, if i dare say so."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 24, 2009)

Damian pokes at the choker with the sword in his hand a few times before sheathing it. Kneeling next to the creature he looks over his shoulder at the rest "Excuse me but could some one do something about that light? It's kinda painful on, let us say, a family level. Does this beast have anything magical useful to those here?" This being said Damian starts his own search of the boby through more... manual means. Stripping the creature of it's gear he then covers it with a white sheet pulled seemingly from his cloak. He continues to offer a short prayer. "May those above us grant you a rest before your journy continues." As he stands he started to pat him self down as if looking for something.

[sblock=OOC] And thats a search check from the humble merchant, not that he expects to find anything of real importance. 1d20+25=32 or anything at all for that matter but he tries and strips the body of it's gear, leaving it's clothes, if it had any, before covering it with a white sheet he draws seemingly from his cloak or rather his haver sack,l slight of hand check1d20+27=33 man i keep rolling low.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 24, 2009)

Nor is a battle field ripe with the blood of my enemies and allies intertwined... not you're ideal Sunday picnic spot I assure you.." the wily yet rather feminine barbarian said with a strong grin of her own.... romance was not in her 'cards' so to speak for the moment... her goals prevented her from even looking for the remote possibility of a mate anytime in the foreseeable future....  

From her pack Arineil pulled a spotted and old torn rag as she reached about cleaning the blood and remains of herself and her enemies blood from her mithril armor she wore.... once done there she carefully and VERY thoroughly cleaned Kornnia.. her falchion before closing her eyes and uttering a small prayer to her chosen weapon of FINE quality before placing it back in it's sheath.....


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2009)

Sigil puts a hand to her cheek and sighs, though good naturedly. She replies in the Sylvan tongue as well.

[sblock=Sylvan]"Your eyes are sharp, or my glamor's slipped a bit. I'm of the fey, yes. Now that I've left the Undying Lands, I suppose we'll have to see how long that lasts."[/sblock]

Her lips quirk in a wry smile as Arineil and the elf exchange stories of personal woe. If there was one thing being Queen of Summer meant, it was that solitude, in any sense, was always purely voluntary. Still, she didn't want to seem insensitive.

"Where is your tower, if I may ask?" Sigil inquired, gently guiding the conversation away from boy troubles.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 24, 2009)

"Humm..." Finishing his short rites over the body Damian turns to the gear he striped off and starts to examin it closer. He continues to talk in a pleasent tone, thou does not look at the subjects of his inquiries. "If you ladies are intrested in meeting men, my business does include dating and escort services. Dating and escorting ONLY mind you, any thing else beyond that is up to the chemistry between you and them." He picks up the hat and turns it over in his hands. "Of course it's not just limited to men, there are women as well and ... lets just say other for now. Might not be what you're looking for in intimiacy, but simple companionship is a large part of the business. Some to talk to, drink with, wingman or wingwoman." As he examines the, for lack of a different turn, loot, Damian speakes in that sweet voice of his. The calm one, full of confidence and fellowship, the voice of a merchant.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2009)

Damien finds nothing on the choker other than the two magical items Chevik had identified, and a small purse with what he assumes are some minor travelling expenses (roughy 50 gp).  

The group converses and waits, someone calling to the old man in the house, but he either doesn't hear or is too scared to venture forth - or simply doesn't wish to converse more.  The Cabin remains closed and silent.  

The fire begins to die down - it had been magical in nature to start with, and now that the elder is no longer keeping it going, it is slowly fading - though the magical daylight will remain painfully bright for hours.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

Silivrenniel was about to object, finger raised and an appalled expression on her face, but she decided against it. "Well then, anyway. My tower - she turned towards Sigil, glad the other woman caught the subtle nuance of her unease. - is roughly two hundred leagues south-east. To be frank i was glad to leave seclusion - there is only so much magical research one can do before they grow bored with stagnation. I used to be an adventurer in the past, so i suppose i could never truly settle down. Now, where is that elder..."

Silivrenniel looked around and noticed the magical fire - fires were her specialty after all. She went over to the cabin and knocked on the door: "Hello? Would you open the door please."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2009)

"Hmm. Maybe he's said all he means to," Sigil suggests.

"He did, after all, tell us where to go and what to do already. As well as what's at risk. What more is there to say?"

She glances at the dying firelight and adds, "Though I think we all have much to discuss. I invite you all to dine with me at my house tonight. We can talk after the meal of this task that's been laid before us."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 24, 2009)

Damian of course pockets the gold before any one see's him find it. After that he draws some colored balls and beginse to juggle, waiting for the group to come up with a plan of action.

[sblock=OOC] And slight of hand check to pocket the gold followed by one to juggle 1d20+27=33, 1d20+27=37 [/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 24, 2009)

At first, listening to the prattle of his new companions drew out a fierce rage from Oroz. But after a few minutes, the anger subsided as he recalled his day fighting with his comrades, celebrating a victory, and sharing their woes. For the first time in a long while, he felt himself relaxed again. Maybe this trip would be good for him, even if all the unsightly delays were more and more becoming obstacles in his path of vengeance.

He dissappeared his weapon and shield into his hand and slowly and quietly approached the group as they had their conversation. Coming up from behind Arineil as she was cleaning her sword and put a hand on her shoulder to grab her attention.

"If I may... I appologize for our previous altercation. Apparently your god sees something very special in you that I did not before. I have been without hope for so long that those with faith have always seemed strange, even alien to me. But I do welcome your aid in this matter, and will be happy to fight side by side with you in the future."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't you dare apologize Oroz.... you were entirely way too helpful in this battle we were victorious in... even pain, when focused, can he used as a powerful tool in battle, without you I fear I would not have been able to do as much damage to Rho as I did.... thus he probably would have ended me much sooner... you seem to know how to channel your rage.. much as I have learned to.. but not with as much skill as you though... Arineil spoke to Oroz as if she'd known him for years.... Arineil was not much of a talker either which was strange to her... for once she too also felt quiet at ease with all gathered.....

Arineil nodded to Sigil..... It would be my pleasure to dine with you tonight.... I'm starved to say the least.... is your home far? she asks softly....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2009)

While Silivrenniel waited for the prophet to answer the door, she turned around and removed a spot from her dress: "I would welcome the notion of sharing your hospitality, although i do not need to eat or sleep myself. Sadly teleporation magic is very taxing on me, so how are we to reach your home?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2009)

Sigil looked up at the sky, gauging the time from the color of the rapidly descending twilight. A fey smile spread over her lips.

"It should be very close now. Just a few minutes walk, I would think. At the edge of the forest."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

Arineil nodded softly and smiled to Sigil...

Do you need anything carried for you? I have more than enough strength left in me to haul anything you need.... Arienil asked more out of habit than anything.. she was used to carrying her weight where ever she went she was not one to have things done for her....


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 25, 2009)

"So, what shall we be dining on tonight, kind host? If you need any assistance in the preperations of the meal, I must say I do have some talents in the kitchen. I too feel the need to do my share." 

The anger inside Oroz continued withdrawing in him until it seemed non-existant for the time being. Perhaps travelling with these companions may serve to heal some old wounds.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Sigil gave Arineil and Oroz both a grateful, flirtatious smile as she shook her head.

"That's very sweet, both of you, but I travel lightly so I haven't much to carry to start with. And I'd be a poor hostess if I couldn't provide a decent meal to my guests."

"Come now, I insist. This will be a time to relax and to reflect. Other times you can work for your keep, but tonight you will be my guests, and you will enjoy my hospitality as a gift freely given; expecting nothing in return."

She glides to the edge of the cabin's clearing and turns to face the others again, floating a few feet off the ground.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 25, 2009)

"I really think we should check on the prophet first. I haven't had the chance to talk to him, also Rho his green Dragon ally and that monk are still alive and may well come back during the night and do him harm. If anything, we should offer him shelter and protection." Silivrenniel said with a slight concern shown on her ageless face. She tried opening the door when no one would come out.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

Arineil had moved to the edge of the forest clearing and looked back to Silivrenniel as she sighs... The old man gave us enough information to go Silivrenniel..... we have our quest.... we must move on and I'd like a night of rest before we do so.... says the more than tired barbarian.... she'd worked hard this day and almost met her death as well...


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 25, 2009)

After healing Arineil and identifying the magic on the choker, Chevik begins looking for where he last saw Sabastian in the fight, but gives up when he can't find him. "Has anyone seen my friend Sabastian? He was in the midst of the grapple with the choker creature when I last saw him."

Chevik also makes his way over to the chokers corpse while waiting on a anyone to reply to his first question. "If no one else would like these items, I will hold onto them for now." With that he reaches down and grabs the two pieces of magic for storage and research in his haversack. 
[sblock=OOC] Jemal, how do you feel about the redeeming items that radiate evil, but don't have any inherent evil to them? I think the rules are in Book of Exalted Deeds[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

"You can't find Sabastian my old friend?.... hmm... very interesting.... did he flee?... maybe he was carried off by the dragon as well Chevik? The perplexed barbarian removed her full helm once more as she looked about for her little sly friend Sabastian.... odd... very odd indeed... no sign of him anywhere.....


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 25, 2009)

"Choker...? Oh right!" Damian shouts out droping the balls he was juggleing, though each bounced of a portion of his body, a should here, a elbow there, a few off his head and the last a small kick of his foot. They all end up falling in a little pouch by his feet that wasn't there earlier. He quickly picks it up and moves over to the bushes, which he starts looking through. Mumbling to himself "Was it here? No. That tree maybe...? AH!" He dissapears into the trees coming out a moment latter with Sabastion over his shoulder. "I completly forgot about that. I swaped places with him when that dragon, umm decided to cut our... conversation short." He places Sabastion by Salthorae and motions that he'll trade him for the breast plate. "It might be best that I take that. I could easily ... liquidate it. There are those that pay highly for evil objects, so that they can be purified and used for the benifite of their church or destroyed if that provied impossible. The funds would go towards what ever expenses that we acure over this ... Adventure for lack of a better term, minus a SMALL transaction fee. I do have employees to look after of course."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 25, 2009)

Silivrenniel leered her head to the side. "We don't have the time to go shopping and selling. But the value of this piece of armour seems quite high - one of our strong melee fighters would make great use of it, if it were to be purified. Even if we can't, anyone can sell it to an arms dealer, no transaction fee necessary." She said the last bit with her eyes squinting. She was very adept at armour and weapon smiting, as she had spent long years in researching the effects of heat and fire over various metals. Thus Silivrenniel could tell that the crafstmanship and enchantments laid upon the armour made it very expensive.

[sblock] Untrained Appraise check with +2 synergy bonus for having maxed out Craft: Armorsmithing. 6+16=22 [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

Arineils eyes glowed a white hot hue of gold as she bore a hole in Damian.... she growled low and snorted VERY un-lady like..... she squared off in the mans direction..... You just left my friend in the bushes without TELLING someone?.... Does anyone's life mean anything to you but your own?!... I have half a mind to rend you.... fool.. what if..... Arineil said as she shifted to hurriedly kneel over Sabastion's body... she would have finished her sentence with 'he had died in those bushes'... yet was not entirely sure if he was dead or just unconscious.... she reached down to pet across Sabastions hair to remove it from his face and reached to his neck to check his pulse.....


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 26, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> "We don't have the time to go shopping and selling. But the value of this piece of armour seems quite high - one of our strong melee fighters would make great use of it, if it were to be purified. Even if we can't, anyone can sell it to an arms dealer, no transaction fee necessary.




"I'm sorry you seem to miss understand me. I 'AM' an arms dealer. Instead of selling it to some one and having them sell it to someone one else at a mark up, I give it over to my employees who will look after it for us. The Transaction fee is to cover the little extra work that they will have to do. You know no one ever buys something for it's value if they mean to sell it right after. They'll try to get you to part with it for the least amount possible so their profit is maximised."



Rathan said:


> You just left my friend in the bushes without TELLING someone?.... Does anyone's life mean anything to you but your own?!... I have half a mind to rend you.... fool.. what if.....




"I do express my most sincere apologies but at the time I assumed it would be best to get him away from the action and me into it. I must admit that I'm not used to working with others on... matters not related to my business. I have meet individuals who would wake up on their own after an axe to the head, others that regrew limbs. This was suppost to be a gathering of legends, I assumed that those here where 'OTHER'. How was I suppost to know that some of those here are, like myself and unlike yourself it seems, on this side of mortality? I figured that he would walk out in a moment or that someone who was tied closer to the higher powers then I would notice someone close to death and help if that was the case. And I would ask that you remember this," Damian seems to withdraw into his cloak, drawing shadow to him even in the confines of the cursed light. "I know precisely the value of another's life. To. The. Copper." After this statment he brights up, figuratively and literally, and goes back to his previous happy self. "And on that note it has been a trying time for all of us, I sugest that we all accept Sigil's invitation so we can settle down, unwind, discuss what's going on and generaly get to know each other. With a little conversation we can go a long way to keeping things like this from happening again." He bends over Sabastion and mutters a short prayer. "Death lessen your grip, this one's battle is not yet won."

[sblock=OOC] Damian losses one of his grave strikes to cast cure light wounds 1d8+1=9  hopefully it is enough for him to at least wake up. and a diplomacy check 1d20+16=32 [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

Silivrenniel nodded "In that case I have no objection, if you can peddle it and reciprocate with the coin earned, by all means have at it. I would welcome a few hours of mediation for my spells, but the prophet is in danger if we leave him here. As i already said Rho and his allies can return later tonight, once we are gone."


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 26, 2009)

"Humm I'm not to sure of that..." Damian walks over to the wall of the cabin drawing his adamantine great sword as he does and procides to have at it with the wall.

[sblock=OOC] i'm not going to make any rolls for this, if i can damage the wall it's gone, plain and simple, if i can't then don't ned to roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 26, 2009)

About to hand over the breastplate, Chevik is utterly confused by the actions of the merchant, first healing Sabastian and then trying to break down the Elder Prophet's wall for his cabin. "I'm not sure that I can in good conscience hand over an item tainted of evil to one who is quite as erratic as you appear to be sir merchant. I will keep hold of it for now and attempt to redeem the item so that one of us can use it to face down this warlord should he manage to rise. Why are you striking down the Elder's walls again? Didn't we just drive off those who would do such things to the Elder?" 

Without really waiting for an answer, Chevik moves to tend to Sabastian. [sblock=Heal Check]32 Chevik puts the Breast plate into his haversack and checks on Sabastian to see what can be done for his roguish friend.[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 26, 2009)

When Damian pulled Sabastion out from the bushes, a sense of loss washed over Oroz. Watching Arineil cradle her fallen companion brought back the memories of all those he had lost before, both in battle, and to the necromancer that had ruined his life. The anger began to spawn anew. His moment of tranquility lost once more to fate as those around him experienced their pain and he shared in it, just as they had all experienced his. Travelling with others was a double edged sword that seldom left Oroz unscarred. He felt like a fool for forgetting that, even for just that moment. 

Even still, he felt the urge to console the warrior grieving in front of him. It would not be right to let others deteriorate like himself. He would give Arineil the support he never had. But even as he resolved to do this, he realized he did not know how to. At this point he didn't even know if the unfortunate Sabastion was alive or dead. All he could do is put a hand on Arineil's shoulder and give her a reassuring squeeze.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

[size=+2]*"STOP!"*[/size]
The Elder bursts from his front door, shouting at Damian as his sword is about to connect.  The Raven is able to pull his blow just in time, the tip of his blade merely scratching the surface of the cabin - that scratch, though, is enough to send sparks arcing through the blade and into Damian, throwing him to his back twitching for a moment.

The Elder rushes forwards to check him over, but Damian is only stunned for a few seconds.  Panting, he explains to the dazed man*"My cabin... has powerful... magiks protecting it... Any who try to enter by force... find that force turned back upon them, greatly amplified.* He stops for a breath as Damian regains his feat. *"Had you struck the wall with your full might, you would likely be dead now."* He sighs and looks around at the others.  *"I had not expected you to do so well against Rho - He and his allies are most formidable foes.  I apologize for hiding so cowardly within my cabin, but I can not directly harm any living creature... that, and I did not wish to get caught in the crossfire."*  He stops talking then, looking over to Arineil, who holds the unmoving and barely breathing body of Sabastian.  His eyes glow as he gazes at the man. 

*"Bring him inside at once."*  The Elder motions Arineil to follow him as he enters the cabin, and instructs her to lay him on a table.  He spends a moment examining the man then turns to face you *"He has been cursed... by what I do not know, but his blood has been tainted by a powerful evil.  He is beyond the help of mortal magics at this point, though I may be able to keep him alive via stasis until the evil has been found and destroyed."*  The old man frowns then *"There is too much to be done, and so few to do it.  The warlord must be stopped, but I saw many heroes in my vision.  The fewer of you that go, the less the chance that you will succeed.."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

Sigil floats back towards the cabin and down a little lower until her feet almost brush the ground. She stayed diplomatically silent during the fretting over Sebastian, since she had no arts that would aid him, and didn't know him at all. Now though...

"Then what do you counsel?" she asks the Elder. "Should we stay here in hopes more will come and join us? Or shall we depart, and seek more aid along the way? How much time do you forsee us having?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

Silivrenniel leered her head to the side and intentionally started playing with the her tightly packed hair. The situation had become somewhat comical - one that did not fear age found most things in life amusing. Sila smiled at the merchant and moved over, her tiny feet and small steps making her look like a little girl next to the rather large man and his weapon. She extended her slender arm and helped him up, smiling faintly. "Are you alright?"

The Archmage was quite perplexed that her Arcane Sight and knowledge of magic did not help her distingquish the wooden structure as one not of mundane nature.

When she heard that Arineil's comrade had been cursed she frowned and moved closed to the table to inspect the body. "Beyond mortal magics you say? Would it be that even a Wish or Miracle would not work?"

If there was one truly good thing to come out of this, it was the reassurance that the Elder was quite capable of keeping himself from harm.

[sblock]Jemal any checks that Sila can make? To help her understand what's wrong with the man, waht's the nature of his curse. Or what is up with the elder's cabin. She has that permanent Arcane Sight if it helps.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 26, 2009)

Arineil carefully picks up Sabastian up and slowly carries him into the old mans cabin and lays him respectfully on the table before the man.... She listens to the man with a sunken heart and shakes his head at the thought of leaving him behind.... he had saved her life on so many occasions.... how could she have let him fall into such peril.... she just stood there over Sabastians body in awe fr a good few minutes as people spoke around her.... her eyes fixed on the lifeless body of her companion..... 

When finally able to coherently react again Arineil withdrew some chalk from her pack moved in close to Sabastian and drew a small lightning bolt on the back of each of his hand and one on his forehead as well..... slowly she moved to unsheathe his weapon and placed it in one of his hands and placed hand and weapon over his chest and rested it peacefully there.... 

Arineil closed her eyes.... she was no priest.... but tonight she gave her first prayer to someone else rather than her own need for salvation..... This man has been good to me Heironeous.... you have given me a higher destiny and this man has helped me stay on task and remain alive to do so.... watch him for me for I must rid the evil that has cursed him... I cannot stay here... my mission is now two fold... and I will not fail... so watch over him so I may gaze upon my friends open eyes once more.. the warrior said softly in prayer before checking her gear on her body and storms out of the cabin headed for the woods.... alone if she has to.....


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 26, 2009)

Adamas had remained silent and still since the end of combat, his hands clasped tightly behind the small of his back, he stood. His face remained impassive, save for the slight furrow of the brow at some of the odd occurrences: the silver-tongued merchant, plying himself; his fellow bear-choked man, now cursed; the undeniably evil armor and its inevitable fate.

He had proven himself a liability in the encounter, one that filled the proud elf with shame. He hadn't trained all these years to look the fool, yet that is exactly what happened. And as formidable as his new allies were in a fight, he wasn't sure how traveling with them would turn out. Never the socialite and ever the recluse, just the mere invitation to dinner unnerved him, throw in the casual talk about the difficulties of finding decent men, well, Adamas figured he might stay the night in his tower despite the offering. He'd give them a fair shot before coming to judgments. He owed it to Sigil at the least.


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 26, 2009)

Chevik is quick to stand an accompany Arineil and Sabastian into the cabin, both out of concern for his friends safety and the innate curiousity that drives Chevik. 

"Elder, is there any aid I can provide you in helping Sabastian fight off this evil taint?" Chevik can be heard to say while moving inside.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 26, 2009)

Damian dusts him self off and thankfully accepts Silivrenniel's hand, letting the contact linger slightly. "Gratitude to you M'Lady." Damian lets out a long sigh. "And that is why the old man warns me against gambling. I took the Seer to be more passive and assumed his wards where as well. If my previous actions caused confusions I offer my apologies. With the Seer living by himself out here I assumed that he had some sort of defenses. I saw three possible out comes of my actions: the first that I would easily work my way through the wall and find the inside of the cabin abandoned. The Second is that no matter what I tried I would not so much as scratch it. The third, the one I belived the least likely but too my embarrassment proved true, that attacking the walls would prove harmful." Damian takes his had out of Silivrenniel's and gives her a smile before twisting his entire being sharply. This resulted is a series of loud cracks and pops as he reajusted his spine. "Any outcome would have proven that the seer was in no harm. I had thought that he had given us the information he had to give and was done with us for now." He calls out to Arineil, "I really sugest that we wait till morning or atleast untill after we accept the dinner invitation!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2009)

"It's a little astonishing, given all the time you've obviously spent thinking about it," Sigil says to Damian dryly, "that you never seemed to ask yourself why you were attempting to destroy possessions and property of a man who's aid you were hoping to enlist. Or did you just not care?"

"Either way, I will have to insist that you treat my house with more respect, or I will not be nearly as forgiving as this Elder has been. Now excuse me."

She vanishes in a brief sparkle of light, appearing outside in front of Arineil.

"Setting off alone, with no idea of what you can or should do, won't help your friend," Sigil advises gently. "Stay with us tonight. We'll talk about it. Perhaps vanquishing the Warlord will be the very thing you need to do, and our quests will turn out to be the same after all. If nothing else, Silivrenniel is an old elf and very knowledgeable. I'm sure she'll be able to think of something."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

> "Then what do you counsel?" she asks the Elder. "Should we stay here in hopes more will come and join us? Or shall we depart, and seek more aid along the way? How much time do you forsee us having?"



*"I can only tell you what I know, you are the legends, you are the heroes... whatever decisions you make must be your own, in the end.  My visions tell me what is likely to happen before the next moon.  You have, at most, a month to stop the warlord.  If you choose to go ahead, I can send whoever I am able to find after you."*


> She vanishes in a brief sparkle of light, appearing outside in front of Arineil.
> 
> "Setting off alone, with no idea of what you can or should do, won't help your friend," Sigil advises gently. "Stay with us tonight. We'll talk about it. Perhaps vanquishing the Warlord will be the very thing you need to do, and our quests will turn out to be the same after all. If nothing else, Silivrenniel is an old elf and very knowledgeable. I'm sure she'll be able to think of something."



*"The fey queen is right, Arineil.  Please return, at the least until we can discover what evil has done this to him and how to stop it - As Sigil has said, setting out alone without a plan will not aid your friend."*

The old man looks at Damian, apparently glad that the young merchant was unharmed *"My cabin was a gift from the gods and greater powers, much like my visions.  Their thanks for dedicating my life to the bloodlines.  we are quite safe within these walls.  It is only when I am outside that I have any fear of intruders."*



> "Elder, is there any aid I can provide you in helping Sabastian fight off this evil taint?" Chevik can be heard to say while moving inside.





> When she heard that Arineil's comrade had been cursed she frowned and moved closed to the table to inspect the body. "Beyond mortal magics you say? Would it be that even a Wish or Miracle would not work?"



The Elder shakes his head *"I do not believe so.. If I knew what had done this, perhaps we could tell more.  I had not thought Rho capable of such powerful evil magics, and he is the most powerful of his group..  I don't suppose you saw any vampires, did you?"*  He looks at the others obviously confused gazes before explaining *"From what I can tell so far, this is a blood curse - It would either have required some outside force getting into his blood, or his blood mingling with a powerful evil outside his body, drawing it back to him."*

[sblock=ooc] The cabin doesn't exude any auras, it is protected by divine power - not divine magic, but pure deific power.
As far as the Curse - Anybody with good knowledges would know that Blood curses are rare, usually involving vampires, powerful blood mages, rituals, or evil artifacts.  The cure is dependant upon the cause.  Blood curses are known to be magic resistant, and in some cases cause wild surges.  Most churches and scholars suggest destroying the source rather than risking a direct approach.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Silivrenniel raised her head from the table where the man lay, a smooth face revealing no emotion. Inside, she was quite inspired - she had not had this much excitement for a good long while. The Elder's cabin was protected via powers that far exceeded mortal boundries, which gave new credit to his words in the Elf's eyes.

The blood curse was dangerous business, but it brought new mystery to their situation. Silivrenniel strained her memory for any solutions, but could not retreive any information already not made apparent by the Prophet. 

At Sigil's words the Elven Archmage grinned, the Ioun stones flying around her head slightly speeding up: "I do believe no one will be bringing any more houses down tonight lady Sigil. And I much prefer "mature" rahter than old." Silivrenniel laughed, her voice resembling silver bells.

The Elf then turned towards Arineil and waved her finger: "You should know better than to charge alone at an unknown enemy! Fury in battle should stay in battle, think soberly and you will see the merit in Sigil's words. Also, - Sila smiled and put her hands on her hips. - This whole situation has intrigued me and I give you my word that i will assist you and your comrades. Now please, stay with us."
 
She then walked around the table and gently ran a finger trough Sabastian's forhead. His skin was cold and clammy - even if she were not a healer, the Archmage's face turned sour. "However, I am sorry to say that upon closer inspection this indeed seems like a blood curse. Removing the source is by far the best remedy, as tampering with it in it's current state is quite risky. These cannot be analyzed from the outside-in, at least without months of careful prodding and experimentation. And i do beleive we do not have such time."

She then turned towards the elder and replied: "Would you know of any others that were in the immediate vicinity? I do beleive that Rho was quite preoccupied at the time to have had the chance of preparing and executing such an elaborate curse. You should ask dear Arineil here - the Elf pointed towards the hot blooded Barbarian. - she had her eyes set upon him for most of the battle. I at least, did not sense any Vampires or Shadow Dragons or any other such creatures that were capable of doing this." Silivrenniels face was now smooth and emotionless - she did not like not knowing things, and now she stared at the table where Sabastian lied and delved into thought, trying to solve the puzzle.

[sblock] Knowledge: Religion 11+37=48, Knowledge: Arcana 6+37=43 Religion rolled for the house and it's divine origin, Arcana for the blood curse.[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jun 27, 2009)

Oroz gives Silivrenniel a vacant stare. 

 "Is that all we are to you? A mystery to be solved? Why is it I get this feeling that you could stand by and watch us all end up like that and all you would do is stand back and say to yourself 'Intriguing'? This whole defeating the evil one and fixing the universe, I can see that as an adventure. It can be seen as heroic. And for ones such as yourself that crave the unknown, it can even be a mystery to be solved. But this... this is a mans life. And he deserves more respect than that." 

He gives everyone in the room a quick look, then starts to head outside.

 "I need some air."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Silivrenniel was snapped out of her thoughts by   		 		Oroz's reaction - the mortal races were so prone to violent outbursts it sometimes still managed to surprise her... She raised her eyes and followed him out, wandering weather she was indeed as cold hearted as he had said. 

"Life itself is a grand puzzle, everything around us has a cause and an effect, everything can be explained, traced and analyzed. I only put my intellect towards things i care about - so in short yes, i do care about the young man's life, and will do what is in my power to help. I do beleive he needs rational thinking more than respect at the moment. And definitely he needs it more than outbursts of rage" The Elven Mage eyed Oroz's back and Arineil's face one after the other.

Silivrenniel's face remained still, as she wandered weather her long time spent in seclusion had separated her from more earthly emotions.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2009)

"The armor," Sigil said as she came back to the house, keeping an eye on Arineil to see if she still wanted to leave.

"The choker wearing it was squeezing the life out of him when he fell. He seemed fine until then. The armor is powerful enough, and evil enough, that it could be some form of artifact...the creation of a god or demon. If that was the case, I could see it being the source of such a curse."

She shrugs. "Aside from that, I've no idea."

When Oroz brushed past she stepped lightly out of the way to let him by.

"Keeping this group together may be more challenging than fighting Rho and his toadies," Sigil remarks dryly.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Silivrenniel nodded with agreement - she liked the fey Queen of Summer more and more. "Your voice has the reason of the ages behind it lady Sigil. We should look more in to this artifact, perhaps you - she turned to the Elder. - would be able to discern it's origins?"

The slender Sun Elf then turned towards her other allies. "If memory serves that monk fellow dropped a sword when he first attacked Sigil. The weapon should still be lying in the grass near the fire pit outside."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 28, 2009)

Watching from outside the house, Adamas smiles politely at Oroz as he exits the building, "Is it that bad in there?" The tone was one of apathy, merely the elf trying to be polite given the circumstances.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 29, 2009)

Arineil sighed softly as Sigil appeared in front of her...... she knew the fey was right but still that didn't stop the fact that she in turn was just as responcealble for what happened to him as he himself or anyone else here was.... she blindness to those around her in the battle with Rho was clearly evident and she nodded softly as her cooler energies prevailed..... 

... fine ... one night then we go find this quest we have been given and in turn what curse has been placed on my friend.... ONE night....." Arineil proclaimed once more making it fully well known by first light she would be ready to move on.... regardless of everyone elses plans...


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 30, 2009)

Chevik continues to putter about Sabastians body while hammering away questions at the Elder, "So you say you get visions of this warlord rising again? Are you the only one who would have received this vision? Will there be others flocking to try and stop the Warlord, or perhaps other groups as well? Would this item of power that is trying to release the warlord also be drawing evil creatures to help it in its task?"

Chevik seems to be simply asking anything that comes to his mind while also being distracted with healing what wounds Sabastian has and generally tending to him as well as he can given the blood curse that has fallen on his friend. "I've only heard of these blood curses in a few cases, and never thought to have one visited upon one of my friends. I wonder if the armor being in contact with him when he was knocked unconscious has anything to do with it." Turning to the Elder he says quickly, "Elder, do you know if Rho travels with anyone other than those with him earlier? The Dragon, the feral looking monk, and the choker creature we managed to fell? Would Rho use resources to raise a "companion" of his such as this Choker?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2009)

Salthorae said:


> Chevik continues to putter about Sabastians body while hammering away questions at the Elder, "So you say you get visions of this warlord rising again? Are you the only one who would have received this vision? Will there be others flocking to try and stop the Warlord, or perhaps other groups as well? Would this item of power that is trying to release the warlord also be drawing evil creatures to help it in its task?"




*"I doubt there are many who would even remember his existance.  My visions are unique, fueled by both the gods and your own bloodlines.  Though I suppose it is possible that others have seen as I have.. unlikely, but possible."*  The Elder thinks for a moment *"The southern lands have been.. degenerating.. for some time now.  Where once there was a fertile and wholesome forest, now they are a fetid swamp, as though something is infecting them - I would posit that this artifact has been drawing aid to itself for some time now.  Be wary of any you meet, they may be on the same side as you, or they may be attempting to stop you."*



> "I've only heard of these blood curses in a few cases, and never thought to have one visited upon one of my friends. I wonder if the armor being in contact with him when he was knocked unconscious has anything to do with it." Turning to the Elder he says quickly, "Elder, do you know if Rho travels with anyone other than those with him earlier? The Dragon, the feral looking monk, and the choker creature we managed to fell? Would Rho use resources to raise a "companion" of his such as this Choker?"




*"I do not believe we have to worry about his companions returning to life.  I know of few Archdruids capable of restoring life, and I doubt any of them would work with him - though we should hide the body for a week, just in case.  I know Rho used to travel with two others, a priest and a wizard, but they are supposedly dead.  That choker is new to me, I've not encountered it before, nor the dragon... though the monk - Aust - has been travelling with Rho for a long time.  They love playing on others perceptions, it was likely their idea to have the choker disguised as a dark elf."*

The Elder takes the blood-spattered breastplate, laying it on the table near Sabastian.  As he does so, the young man groans in pain and Chevik and Sila both see something intangible being drawn from him towards the armour, through their magical sight.  Quickly, the old man moves the evil armour away, setting it on another table.  *"Well.. that wasn't exactly the method I had hoped for, but the answer seems to speak for itself, the armour is definitely connected in some way.  Did you see its reaction?  It was as though it was trying to drain his soul from his body...  I'll spend the night studying it - And it would be best if someone brought in that Choker and the sword, so we can investigate them as well.  Any who can aid me are welcome, the rest of you can sleep here, or if Sigil does not mind, in her home so that our actions here do not disturb your sleep."*

The old man looks to the gathered companions and shakes his head *"I understand you all feel the need to do something, but unless you are well versed in lore or magic I doubt there is much you can do here to help.  You all have a difficult journey ahead, perhaps more so now than I had originally thought.  Please take the opportunity to rest while you can."*
[sblock=ooc]
The Elder will be working all night.  If anybody wishes to help him, say so and post a knowledge check (one per character, different knowledges will garner different extra info in the morning).  Those who do will only get an hour or two of rest though, so keep that in mind as I believe the party plans on heading out at first light.  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 30, 2009)

Silivrenniel made a sour expression when she saw the armour from up close and the way it reacted with the unconscious human's body. "I can certainly help as i am exempt from the need of sleep and rest. I do still require several hours of meditation to recover and rearrange spells however, so if the others do not object, we will leave a few hours after dawn."


----------



## Salthorae (Jun 30, 2009)

"Sila was it? I believe that most of the others are fairly insistant that we leave as close to first light as possible. Please help us, but take your rest as well. I need not rest to prepare the blessings of my god and thus I will do all that I can this night to help the Elder. You should get your needed rest however."

Chevik then turns and begins to help the elder in any task he might set Chevik throughout the long night. 

[sblock=Knowledge Checks]Knowledge (Arcana) = 64, Know (History) = 36, Know (Nature) = 42, Know (Religion) = 54, Know (Planes) = 65; 

Check results

I wasn't sure what you meant by "one knowledge roll" Jemal, so I rolled those I thought most appropriate and you can take your pick...[/sblock]


----------



## Roronoa (Jul 2, 2009)

Oroz could not bring himself to answer Adamas's query as he left the cabin. All he could do was sigh as he wandered away from the magical homestead and into the woods. Back into the solitude he had known for so long. Back into a place where he could deal with the demons inside him without interferance from the outside world. He wandered for hours aimlessly as he considered his new situation. Eventually, he settled on a tree branch and drifted off to the two hour nap he takes each night.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

"Of course you're all welcome to stay in my house," Sigil says in response to the Elder. "You're already invited. And my powers aren't spells, so I can afford to lose some sleep. I have some skill with magical items, though nothing like Silivrenniel, I'm sure."

"Anyone who wishes to stay in my abode, I can lead you there quickly. It's a short walk. Just let me know."


----------



## Rathan (Jul 2, 2009)

Arineil starts to unbuckle her armor as she prepares to unwind for the night... surprisingly enough shore wore not much but to cover her skin from the leather and chain underneath her mithril plate armor... she was clad in a pair of cut off leather pants at the high thighs and a ratty under-armor white bloodstained shirt for a top.... I believe I will retired here actually Sigil... I wish to take you up on comfortable lodgings.. but as long as Sabastian suffers than I will as well... I rest where he rests for tonight until it's time to set out to find and unmake this curse the warrior said matter of factly as she moved to take out her sleeping pack and laid it out just outside the old mans cabin....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

At Chevik's words, Silivrenniel smiled: "Interesting how you stumbled upon the name my siblings used to call me back when i was but a child. Sila it is then."

The frowned, as she was thinking the situation trough. "As much as i would like the opportunity to put my knowledge to good use, I have to rest and prepare my spells If i am to be of any use tomorrow. Somehow i do not think that Rho and the likes of him will be letting us travel unhindered. I can study the items tomorrow, if we had not encountered any enemies that would have required me to use magic. So then, lady Sigil, I would be happy to share your lodging."

The tiny framed Elf made her way towards Sigil, the Robe of the Archmagi she wore making it look as if she glided over the floor. Out of one of the robe's large pockets scurried a litte white rat. "Hello there Heles my dear" Sila smiled and scratcehd the critters head gently. The little rat chirped something, only those with magical aid might understand.

[sblock=Familiar "speak with master"]Hello mistress, Heles is glad to see you unharmed. You have not used your magic as a means of killing for decades now.[/sblock]

Silivrenniel's expression darkened somewhat but she said nothing, just nodding slightly and communicating trough her empathinc link to Heles an image for "later".


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

Overhearing the conversations from inside the cottage, Adamas walks through the door and stops before the scene in front of him, "If it makes any difference, I can provide safe, secure lodging to those who might require it; right outside this very door if it is needed." He clasps his hands behind his back, his posture perfect.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

Silivrenniel looked at the other Elf, his straight brown hair and stern blue eyes giving out a calm and collected feel about him. She spoke in the Elven tongue, welcoming the chance to bask it's melodious sounds and eloquent words. The first language Sila had learned after the start of her apprenticeship was Elven, as back then the young girl was just discovering her ties to the Elven peoples.

[sblock=Elven]"You are a man of few words Adamas, although your skill with the blade is apparent. I thank you for your offer but i will reside at Sigil's home, as I would welcome the chance to examine such a marvel of magic. I would be happy if you would join us, the three of us could talk of days long gone, as I am sure the others would not have lived trough the events of the past century..."[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

Adamas simply looks at Silivrenniel as she speaks in the language for all to hear, "As you wish." He smiles slightly, and begins to speak in elven as well, knowing full well that the others in the room most likely can understand the language.

[sblock=Elven]"I thank you for your words, though I was less than an asset in our encounter. I will prove to you my worth. I do want to apologize for my lack of participation as I have been in seclusion for many years, so this is all a bit overwhelming. I will accept the invite."[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

Silivrenniel nodded. It was not a rare thing for one the Elven races to go in to seclusion at some point in his or her life. She smiled as she continued talking in her beloved language.

[sblock=Elven]"No need to prove yourself, an experienced eye can see your aptitude already. And I am in no position to be judgmental, as i have been away from the affairs of this world for almost three decades now."[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

"We should finish this conversation later, as we all have matters to attend," he nods his head toward Sabastian. "And for what it's worth, I was pressed tight against that same armor as he was, for near the same amount of time. For what I can tell, my blood is still mine, uncursed."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

Sigil smiles happily as Sila convinces Adamas to stay. She looks back at the Elder and says, "I'll have Tatter come over once supper's done to help you with the armor. She's much older than I am, and she's heard every song and story ever to cross Faerie. I'm sure she'll be very valuable as an assistant."

Then to those coming to her house she sweeps an arm to beckon and says, "This way."

While Sila's robe makes her seem to float, Sigil actually does; drifting a foot or so above the ground at a brisk walking pace. The journey isn't long at all before she points ahead with a proud grin and says, "This is the Bramble, my home in exile."

At first glance there's nothing to set what she's pointing at apart from some giant, half-buried stump of what had once been a majestic tree. But then a sharp eye would note a yellow gleam of light from between a gnarled pair of vines...or a curl of smoke from a small tin chimmney near the back. As Sigil drew near, the vines peeled back to reveal a pair of doors masterfully carved with ornate scenes of a great feast attended by fantastic creatures.


----------



## Salthorae (Jul 2, 2009)

Nodding at Adamas, Chevik replies: I would have to surmise that, though you were in contact with the vile object, you remained conscious and were still struggling and fighting for survival. Had you too fallen into unconsciousness yet not death, Sabastian's fate could be shared by you as well."  

Shuddering slightly at the thought of more people taken by the evil of the breastplate Chevik continues, It could be that the artifact must feed on life forces and thus why the bear creature left Sabastian alive when it could easily have killed him. Be that as it may, we will work here, meanwhile you should all get your rest."


----------



## Rathan (Jul 2, 2009)

"Does anyone have the power to teleport small objects from one place to another? the warrior in her sleeping bag asked those about her still milling around...  I was thinking the next time this.... wrestling issue came up again someone could transfer my ring to the person being gripped and allow them to pass through it freely... if not I guess next time it happens I'll have to muscle my way into the wrestling melee myself and transfer the ring manually... she said plainly like it would not be an issue for her to do so....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 3, 2009)

Silivrenniel lingered for a moment before following Sigil, to participate in the conversation a bit further: "I can switch places between two willing targets - the spell is called Benign Transposition and is nothing more than a mere cantrip, yet immensly useful for logistics as we all have seen. Now that i know which of you are unaffected by such tactics i will make use of it.- Sila paused and leered her head to the side, her usual reaction when judging between several possibilities. -  Regarding the armour i must point out that all we have now are assumptions and it may well not be in direct correlation to Sabastian's predicament."

The Elf headed out, and turned around as she remembered one last thing. "Arineil, Chevik i do not want to seem heartless or materialistic, but your ally mayhaps has some useful magic items on his person? If there is anything you or the rest of us can borrow and make use of, so that we can ensure our success, it would be prudent to do so. Please think about this one thing that may yet to be of our advantage in this unpleasant situation."

With that, Silivrenniel left and followed behind Sigil. A short while later they reached the Fey queen's home. Bramble was a true marvle to behold - more fayish than three pixies having a tea party, but also old and mysterious, and of obvious magical design.

[sblock=Sylvan]"Lady Sigil your home is a wondereous thing of magic and legend. You must tell me more of it.[/sblock]


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 3, 2009)

From the shadows Damian takes in the sight of the Bramble, the otherworldness of it. "Truly a majestic dewelling, puts my own home to shame. Thou in it's defense Raven's Loft is more of a trade village then anything else. Is it by chance it's here, special reason you have chosen this location to have it or is it transient? Oh my. where are my manors. Such a poor guest I'm being." He steps out so he is closer to Sigil and fully in her view. "Lady Sigil my thanks for this invitation to your wonderful home. I belive that one should never just suddenly drop in on one's host with out a gift to show gratitude." With that he bows and with a sweeping motion pulls a very expensive bottle of wine from his cloak. He presents this to Sigil. "I do believe that traditionally for dinner invitations one brings wine?"

[sblock=OOC] And again a slight of hand check to hide the fact that he draws it from his haversack, instead appears to pull it from his cloak. 1d20+27=38 and jemal give me a number that seems fair to you to subtract from my spare funds.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

Sigil smiled and graciously accepted Damien's bottle with a little bow. 

"Many thanks, sir. I will ask Tatter to serve it with our meal."

The doors open when she raps her knuckles against them, and as the others pass through, they notice that the eyes of the stone griffon perched on a root by the door are following them. Vines twist slowly along the trunk as they pass through the doorway, like snakes just a little too sleepy to strike.

Inside is a large round chamber. The floor slopes gently upward towards a magnificent wooden throne in the center that looks to be shaped directly out of the wooden floor, not a separate piece of furniture. It's carved with trees and leaves, but a closer look reveals humanoid and fey faces cleverly hidden in the tangles. Along the wooden floor a heavy mist swirls and eddies, like a thin layer of smoke hugging the ground. Hanging over the throne is a wide, flat brazier of brass that shines with incredibly bright golden light up onto the high arched ceiling above, and illuminates the entire room. Around the edges, where the shadows are deeper, the mists seem to thicken, making it hard to determine exactly how big the room is. Ghostly forms hobnob among each other in those misty shadows, silhouettes mostly, though their slim builds and large ears suggest fey folk. Their conversations are whispered, and can only be heard as a quiet murmuring noise. Despite there being no windows or ventilation, the air is sweet and pure and cool.

"The reception hall," Sigil says with indulgent pride. "I normally take my meals in my chambers or study...those are upstairs. I'll take you up. Tatter!"

A cleverly hidden door in the back of the room opens, and through it flitted a thin, pale pixie in threadbare, worn and frayed garments. Her hair was dark and lank and fell over her face in long, straight bangs. She flew over the floor at a good clip and paused before them all before saying in a hard-to-hear whisper, "...'s Queen."

Sigil presented Damien's bottle to the tiny girl. "Prepare dinner for me and my guests, please. Serve this wine with it. And once it's done, would you fly over to the Elder's cabin and help him with a particular suit of armor that's vexing us?"

Tatterdemalion took the wine and nodded slowly. "'S, Queen," she affirmed, then wheeled about and sped back off to the secret door.

Sigil smiled at the others, and led them towards the same door.

"She followed me out of Faerie. There were some others who wished to, but I didn't want a large entourage. And Tatterdemalion...she's very special. One of the older pixies still alive, and a very accomplished bard. I don't know where I'd be without her help."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 7, 2009)

Silivrenniel smiled at her hostess, taking in to the splendour of this magnificent work of art and magic. "Truly fascinating lady Sigil. Or should I say... Queen? I insist on addressing you properly." The Elven Mage smiled courteously, as she took a seat, releived that the furniture was not built for giants, as was the case in most Human castles. She was a tiny Elven woman after all.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

"Sigil is fine," she replies airily, with a pleased smile. "I'm no longer Queen of anything save this house, and no one on this plane would consider my blood of any peerage."

They had arrived in the study, on the top floor of Bramble, dominated by bookshelves comfortable seating and a desk with a jumble of knickknacks upon it. It was warmer here, and a little stuffier than in the reception hall, but still comfortable enough. A large pair of shutter doors were open, giving a view out onto a balcony and into the forest beyond.

Tatterdemalion brought up glasses of wine, now quite chilled, along with the open bottle. A moment later she brought a platter of appetizing food and waited there expectantly with a somewhat forlorn expression.

Sigil said to the waiting sprite, "Boiled shrimp and noodles in a white sauce please. With that cheese sprinkled on top." She then looked at the others. "The food here is created magically. You may ask for whatever you wish."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 8, 2009)

Silivrenniel did not need to eat, but that did not mean the Elf did not take pleasure in it once in a while. She now wanted to relax, remember her youth and perhaps bond with these new allies she had found. "Fried tomatoes, peppers and eggs mixed with cottage cheese please. And sliced white and yellow cheese with red pepper for Damien's exquisite wine." To the questioning looks she answered: "I was raised on a human farm, and some habits never die." the Elven woman grinned, the yellow glow of her skin now apparent in the dim light.

The tiny framed Archmage took her seat, and looked around casually, examining the library and it's books, the walls and the night-covered forest outside. "So, tell me what do you know of these... bloodlines?" The word felt strange on Sila's tongue, as it was something rare - something she had no knowledge on.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 8, 2009)

This was truly an impressive home, one that Adamas could greatly admire. His own lodgings for the past few decades had been comfortable and suitable, but nothing near this quality. The fact that Sigil's home had been forged directly using the nature around was one that caused the elf to smile inwardly.

"Some berries and dried meat, if you please," Adamas states clearly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Tatterdemalion nods, and flits out.

Sigil shrugs at Silivrenniel. "Not much beyond what the Elder told us. It's from my fey blood that I gained many of my powers, and earned the title I held...but those things aren't unique to me. There are many mortals with immortal lineage, of one degree or another. What he was talking about seems...different. More singular. And besides, how can you be descended from War, for example? I think the Bloodlines are referring to some kind of metaphysical relationship more than any literal ancestry."

Just then Tatterdemalion returns with the requested refreshments, and sets them on little silver platters, each one near the one who requested it.

(OOC - Do we want to keep on with this while Jemal is away due to Real Life Woes? Or wait for his return?)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 14, 2009)

Damian addresses the small servent. "If I may a Steak please, rare with little seasoning." Turning back to his hostess. "I wish my retainer was as well behaved, but I really shouldn't complain, with out the old man I wouldn't have been able to start Black Feather Trading. As to the blood lines that the seer spoke of not all of them are from immortal beings or even this metaphysical you speak of. I know my blood line, as has every member of my family before me, but we only know of it not really what it means or what it is capable of. All I know is my family before me and myself are desendents of Raven. We all have lived our lives by his example even before we have been told of this relationship or of Raven himself. And before you ask he lived and died a mortal, a simple human. It's just his life was anything but simple."

[sblock=OOC]Long as we keep it RP I say go for it [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 15, 2009)

Silivrenniel tried the dish, the taste almost approximating that which her step mother used to make more than two centuries ago. The good food and exquisite wine made the Elf smile. She stabbed a piece of yellow cheese on her fork and pointed at Damian. "Yes, but your "bloodlines" are related to certain races, deities or even mortal men. The sun is a cosmic body, not an entity that has a life of it's own or access to the powers of creation. I have tone much research, both in to the nature of fire, solar fire and positive energy... But i do not revere Pelor or Lathander or any other deity i have ever heard of, that is associated with the sun."

Sila paused, ate her bite and washed it down witih wine. "I can't grasp the nature of these powers, and i have not experienced them myself. Sadly, Arineil chose to remain in the cabin, so there is no relevant information to be had." Sila's nose wrinkled, as she abhored the notion of not being able to understand or research something.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 16, 2009)

Damian slices his steak with precise cuts, impaling a piece on his knife we uses it to gesture before eating it. "Should point out I said some and for what bloodlines give it may be more then just powers. It could be a way of life. I have lived my life and made choices very similar to my family before me with out knowing of it before hand. A bit of Raven seems to be in us and we share the same thoughts and goals as he. Compliments to the chef or mage in this case I guess."


----------

